# Official Superpi Mod Ranking Thread



## bomberboysk

This is probably pretty long awaited,but i've been working hard on getting a google docs submission setup for you guys.

What you must do to get your score listed:

Members Must have a minimum of 100 posts.
Members must use SuperPi MOD
These rankings are only for currently owned hardware, at time of submission.(Ex- if you sold your CPU before this thread appeared or before you submitted a score, it will not be accepted. However, your results will still stand if you sell the cpu after submitting a score) 
A timestamp(open up windows date/time) must be in the screenshot.
Two instances of CPU-Z, one with the CPU tab open and another with the Memory tab open *As of 6/7/2010 Memory Tab is Optional*
An open Copy of Notepad with both the date and your computerforum username.
One result per CPU per user, however, users may submit results from multiple CPU's. If multiple results from the same CPU are submitted, the older result will be removed from the google docs database, if you have two CPU's of the same model, PM me.

SuperPi Mod can be downloaded from Here.

CPU-Z Can be Downloaded from Here.

There are two separate submissions, one for AMD processors and one for Intel processors, to separate the google docs spreadsheets. However, results will be combined for the "top 25" in this thread, in addition to the Top 50 intel and Top 50 AMD. 
_*
Results will be updated a minimum of once per week. Requests to update the thread will be deleted.*_


----------



## bomberboysk

*Top 25*
(INTEL+AMD)

*Click here to submit scores for AMD processors.*


*Click Here to submit scores for Intel processors.
*

*Formatted as follows: NAME (CPU/Clockspeed/Voltage/) [Time]
*

1. 87dtna (Core i5 2500K/5209Mhz/1.54) [7.213]
2. 87dtna (Core i3 530/5214Mhz/1.5875) [8.32]
3. 87dtna (Core i7 920/4893Mhz/1.52) [8.33]
4. 87dtna (Core i7 950/4756Mhz/1.5125) [8.58]
5. 87dtna (Core i3 550/4928Mhz/1.55) [8.690]
6. susik89 (Core i7 920/4531Mhz/1.36) [8.975]
7. 87dtna (Core i7 920/4620Mhz/1.55) [9.047]
8. meticadpa (Core i7 930/4503Mhz/1.458) [9.078]
9. Just a Noob (Core i7 920/4503Mhz/1.53) [9.094]
10. Jevery (Core i7 950/4200Mhz/1.352) [9.688]
11. Buzz1927 (Core i5 750/4337Mhz/1.5) [9.703]
12. Intel_Man (Core i7 920/4089Mhz/1.39) [9.969]
13. Remeniz (Core i7 920/4000Mhz/1.248) [10.294]
14. Domain_Man (Core 2 Quad Q9650/4500Mhz/1.54) [10.451]
15. Jevery (Core 2 Quad Q9650/4275Mhz/1.39) [10.983]
16. The Chad (i7 920/3398Mhz/1.192) [11.977] 
17. El Gappo (Phenom II X6 1055T/5252Mhz/1.606) [13.197]
18. 87dtna (Phenom II X2 555/5033Mhz/1.725) [13.978]
19. Linkin (Pentium Dual Core E6300/4003Mhz/1.46) [14.31]
20. 87dtna (Phenom II X6 1090T/4830Mhz/1.8) [14.383]
21. Mihir (i7 920/2810.2/1.088) [14.407]
22. Nevakonaza (Core 2 Quad Q6600/3500Mhz/1.192) [15.116]
23. 87dtna (Phenom II X6 1055T/4508Mhz/1.625) [15.34]
24. Spynoodle (Core 2 Quad Q9650/3000Mhz/1.3625) [16.468]
25. FuryRosewood (Phenom II X4 955/3800Mhz/1.42) [18.532]
​


----------



## bomberboysk

*Top 50*
(AMD)
*Formatted as follows: NAME (CPU/Clockspeed/Voltage/) [Time]
*


1. El Gappo (Phenom II X6 1055T/5252Mhz/1.606) [13.197]
2. 87dtna (Phenom II X2 555/5033Mhz/1.725) [13.978]
3. 87dtna (Phenom II X6 1090T/4830Mhz/1.8) [14.383]
4. 87dtna (Phenom II X6 1055T/4508Mhz/1.625) [15.34]
5. FuryRosewood (Phenom II X4 955/3800Mhz/1.42) [18.532]
6. Aastii (Phenom II X3 720/3675Mhz/1.5) [19.283]
7. Rocko (Phenom II X4 945/3600Mz/1.4) [19.34]
8. jasonn20 (Sempron 140/3850Mhz/1.575) [19.797]
9. newgunner (Phenom II X4 925/3402Mhz/1.296) [20.422]
10. Drenlin (Athlon II X4 635/3822Mhz/1.52) [20.546]
11. Buzz1927 (Athlon II X2 440/3671Mhz/1.35) [20.811]
12. Drenlin (Athlon II X4 635/3654Mhz/1.39) [21.871]
13. Fatback (Athlon II X3 435/3610Mhz/1.5) [23.862]
14. Metallica17 (Athlon 64 X2 6000+/3006/1.232) [33.009]
15. Voyagerfan99 (Athlon 64 X2 3800+/2250Mhz/1.36) [41.532]
16. Gooberman (Athlon 64 X2 3800+/2009Mhz/1.1) [42.813]
17. Aastii (Athlon 64 X2 4450e/2300Mhz/1.665) [59.66]
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.

*Click here to view AMD Spreadsheet*
​


----------



## bomberboysk

*Top 50*
(INTEL)
*Formatted as follows: NAME (CPU/Clockspeed/Voltage/) [Time]
*

1. 87dtna (Core i5 2500K/5209Mhz/1.54) [7.213]
2. 87dtna (Core i3 530/5214Mhz/1.5875) [8.32]
3. 87dtna (Core i7 920/4893Mhz/1.52) [8.33]
4. 87dtna (Core i7 950/4756Mhz/1.5125) [8.58]
5. 87dtna (Core i3 550/4928Mhz/1.55) [8.690]
6. susik89 (Core i7 920/4531Mhz/1.36) [8.975]
7. 87dtna (Core i7 920/4620Mhz/1.55) [9.047]
8. meticadpa (Core i7 930/4503Mhz/1.458) [9.078]
9. Just a Noob (Core i7 920/4503Mhz/1.53) [9.094]
10. Jevery (Core i7 950/4200Mhz/1.352) [9.688]
11. Buzz1927 (Core i5 750/4337Mhz/1.5) [9.703]
12. Intel_Man (Core i7 920/4089Mhz/1.39) [9.969]
13. Remeniz (Core i7 920/4000Mhz/1.248) [10.294]
14. Domain_Man (Core 2 Quad Q9650/4500Mhz/1.54) [10.451]
15. Jevery (Core 2 Quad Q9650/4275Mhz/1.39) [10.983]
16. The Chad (i7 920/3398Mhz/1.192) [11.977] 
17. Linkin (Pentium Dual Core E6300/4003Mhz/1.46) [14.31]
18. Mihir (i7 920/2810.2/1.088) [14.407]
19. Nevakonaza (Core 2 Quad Q6600/3500Mhz/1.192) [15.116]
20. Spynoodle (Core 2 Quad Q9650/3000Mhz/1.3625) [16.468]
21. Voyagerfan99 (Core 2 Duo P8600/2400Mhz/0.875) [20.515]
22. Spynoodle (Celeron D 356/4757Mhz/1.6) [32.703]
23. Spynoodle (Pentium 4 520/3756Mhz/1.55) [37.469]
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.

*Click here to view Intel Spreadsheet
*​


----------



## bomberboysk

Submission links are now active, and in the second post in this thread. Links to spreadsheets for Intel and AMD processors are now in their respective Top 50 lists.

Using the submission links to post obscene messages or fake scores will not be permitted, if you do such, you will receive either a profile warning or infraction.


----------



## Aastii

I'm going to post a score in here, but the screenshot I took for the last thread doesn't have the time or memory, even though I posted as I did it, so the time and date will be the same as the post, give or take 5 minutes, and memory was at stock. Will I have to get my CPU to those clocks again, test again (bareing in mind super pi is a little unstable even if the system is I haev found) and post up again?

Also, a quick question, why is time and date needed?


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> I'm going to post a score in here, but the screenshot I took for the last thread doesn't have the time or memory, even though I posted as I did it, so the time and date will be the same as the post, give or take 5 minutes, and memory was at stock. Will I have to get my CPU to those clocks again, test again (bareing in mind super pi is a little unstable even if the system is I haev found) and post up again?
> 
> *Also, a quick question, why is time and date needed*?



To verify that you indeed have the CPU at the time of submission. Nearly everyone voted on new scores, so you'll pretty much need to do benches from today on out.

Preferably, everything in one screenshot, as the submission forms only have a single screenshot box(and to help verify memory speeds/timings/clocks at that speed).


----------



## Aastii

bomberboysk said:


> To verify that you indeed have the CPU at the time of submission. Nearly everyone voted on new scores, so you'll pretty much need to do benches from today on out.
> 
> Preferably, everything in one screenshot, as the submission forms only have a single screenshot box(and to help verify memory speeds/timings/clocks at that speed).



I'm pretty sure you know that my CPU is what it says it is, I posted about my system dieing and getting it in January after all and my new rig, and I mention it every now and again, I have it sat in my tower next to me, so do I need to redo my overclocks all over again, or can I use my other screenshot which has only CPU speeds, remembering I still have the system I used to bench it now, and everything but the CPU was stock


----------



## mihir

Amazing thread and nice thinking (google docs spreadsheet)
Just posted mine


----------



## Intel_man

I can't view the Intel Spreadsheet. Something's wrong.


----------



## bomberboysk

Intel_man said:


> I can't view the Intel Spreadsheet. Something's wrong.



Whoops, forgot to share that publicly, try the link now it should work.



Aastii said:


> I'm pretty sure you know that my CPU is what it says it is, I posted about my system dieing and getting it in January after all and my new rig, and I mention it every now and again, I have it sat in my tower next to me, so do I need to redo my overclocks all over again, or can I use my other screenshot which has only CPU speeds, remembering I still have the system I used to bench it now, and everything but the CPU was stock



No problem, i'll accept that score, just in the screenshot box place a space between your two url's with a current cpu-z screenshot(for continuity sake).



mihir said:


> Amazing thread and nice thinking (google docs spreadsheet)
> Just posted mine



I can't post your score until you fulfill all the requirements Read the first post in this thread to view all of what needs to be in your screenshot.


Also, for all AMD owners i just fixed the AMD submission sheet, forgot to add in whether or not the processor has been unlocked by asking number of active cores (which reverts it back to older microcode which is a touch slower).


----------



## The Chad

I've added mine. Looks like I'm number one!



(for now...)


----------



## mihir

Intel_man said:


> I can't view the Intel Spreadsheet. Something's wrong.


even for me it gives an error


----------



## mihir

will post when i reach india currently at my parents place in dubai where i dont have my PC


----------



## Intel_man

The Chad said:


> I've added mine. Looks like I'm number one!
> 
> 
> 
> (for now...)



Oh I'll beat yours in about 1 minute.



EDIT: Submission links disappeared?


----------



## bomberboysk

Intel_man said:


> Oh I'll beat yours in about 1 minute.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Submission links disappeared?



Chrome acted up on my when i was putting the scores in, give me a second and i'll fix the submission links.


----------



## Intel_man

Yay.. i submitted.


----------



## spynoodle

Very nice. Just posted mine.  Can't wait to see some more scores up here. Hopefully I'll stay on the top 50 Intel.


----------



## spynoodle

bomberboysk said:


> Chrome acted up on my when i was putting the scores in, give me a second and i'll fix the submission links.


I feel ya man. It seems like any browser I use it feels like it just has to mess up on me at some point in the day.


----------



## bomberboysk

I'll update the leaderboards tomorrow, no use in continually updating them when the first day or so is when we'll get a majority of scores.


----------



## Shane

Submitted mine,Nice one bomber  :good:

Il probably be somewhere down the bottom once everyone else starts submitting with their i5s and i7s


----------



## Intel_man

Nevakonaza said:


> Submitted mine,Nice one bomber  :good:
> 
> Il probably be somewhere down the bottom once everyone else starts submitting with their i5s and i7s



Don't forget the i3's! Those are the ones that would probably dominate the top 10.


----------



## just a noob

I think I need better ram, I managed to boot into windows at like 4.6ghz(I think the chip still has more left in it), but I didn't have superpi installed, and then it hardlocked on me(then I couldn't get back into windows), so i gave up =\


----------



## Aastii

bomberboysk said:


> No problem, i'll accept that score, just in the screenshot box place a space between your two url's with a current cpu-z screenshot(for continuity sake).



ty very much , getting on it right now

=EDIT=

I *MAY* be at the top of AMD if people posted reflects all of the people that have submitted a score. I'm the only AMD user to post so far lol


----------



## Ramodkk

The AMD+Intel rankings list says "Top 50" but there are only 25 spots. I don't know if that's the way you meant it to be.

Awesome job though!


----------



## 87dtna

Well since it must be currently owned hardware, guess my 7.677 with an I3 is out.  However, I have an I3 550 extra spicy in my possesion right now thats just itching to get benched 


Can I just use time.gov for the timestamp?  Because my SS's I cut down and it takes the windows time out of the screen.  Also, why do you require a date on the notepad if it has to be timestamped anyway?


----------



## spynoodle

87dtna said:


> Well since it must be currently owned hardware, guess my 7.677 with an I3 is out.  However, I have an I3 550 extra spicy in my possesion right now thats just itching to get benched
> 
> 
> Can I just use time.gov for the timestamp?  Because my SS's I cut down and it takes the windows time out of the screen.  Also, why do you require a date on the notepad if it has to be timestamped anyway?


How'd you get a 550? They aren't our yet, are they? It's just an i5 650 without turbo, right? Guessing it's better for OCing than the 650? 
Also, nice OC on the i7 860.  Your new nickname is officially super-overclock-variety-man


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Well since it must be currently owned hardware, guess my 7.677 with an I3 is out.  However, I have an I3 550 extra spicy in my possesion right now thats just itching to get benched
> 
> 
> Can I just use time.gov for the timestamp?  Because my SS's I cut down and it takes the windows time out of the screen.  Also, why do you require a date on the notepad if it has to be timestamped anyway?


Time.gov works fine, although right clicking on adjust date/time and opening that window works as well.


Ramomar said:


> The AMD+Intel rankings list says "Top 50" but there are only 25 spots. I don't know if that's the way you meant it to be.
> 
> Awesome job though!


You're seeing things


spynoodle said:


> How'd you get a 550? They aren't our yet, are they? It's just an i5 650 without turbo, right? Guessing it's better for OCing than the 650?
> Also, nice OC on the i7 860.  Your new nickname is officially super-overclock-variety-man



Some places already have them for sale.


----------



## Ramodkk

bomberboysk said:


> You're seeing things



I see what you did there... lol


----------



## bomberboysk

Ramomar said:


> I see what you did there... lol



Yeah, problem was chrome deleted all the stuff from my post, so i copied the intel post and changed everything but the number at the top, intel+amd will be 25, the other two will be 50.

If anyone here by any off chance is running something like a VIA nano, PM me and i'll fix something up for you.


----------



## 87dtna

spynoodle said:


> How'd you get a 550? They aren't our yet, are they? It's just an i5 650 without turbo, right? Guessing it's better for OCing than the 650?
> Also, nice OC on the i7 860.  Your new nickname is officially super-overclock-variety-man



I have connections, it's an extra spicy chip.  This chips hits 5ghz on air with HT on


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> I have connections, it's an extra spicy chip.  This chips hits 5ghz on air with HT on



holy hell , what temps is that though?


----------



## 87dtna

Aastii said:


> holy hell , what temps is that though?



Nothing out of range, may peak into the 90's if 100% loaded using real temp and 1.50 Vcore............I'm using a zerotherm zen.  I'm hoping to get to ~5.2ghz with HT off for the SPI contest.  Maybe 6ghz on DICE, who knows.
Forgot to change my sig too, I'm running an EVGA P55-FTW now.


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> Nothing out of range, may peak into the 90's if 100% loaded using real temp and 1.50 Vcore............I'm using a zerotherm zen.  I'm hoping to get to ~5.2ghz with HT off for the SPI contest.  Maybe 6ghz on DICE, who knows.
> Forgot to change my sig too, I'm running an EVGA P55-FTW now.



that is silly high temps for a CPU though, or are the newer i series CPUs able to withstand higher temperatures safely?

That is pretty damn impressive that you hit 5GHz at 1.5V too, good job :good:. I am pretty surprised tbh at how well the chip did, I'm almost dissapointed with my 720BE now, if I were a fanboy I'd be in tears now lol


----------



## 87dtna

Real temp uses the core temp, not the actual CPU's temp.  The CPU temp max spec is around 72c, but core temp max is around 105c.  The Core 2 chips also have around 100c max core temps.
With prime95 loaded and the CPU is in the 90's, when you exit prime the CPU temp immediately drops in the 60's because the cores are no longer stressed so they go back to the actual CPU's temp.


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> Real temp uses the core temp, not the actual CPU's temp.  The CPU temp max spec is around 72c, but core temp max is around 105c.  The Core 2 chips also have around 100c max core temps.
> With prime95 loaded and the CPU is in the 90's, when you exit prime the CPU temp immediately drops in the 60's because the cores are no longer stressed so they go back to the actual CPU's temp.



aah yea sorry didn't read you using real temps. That isn't so bad then for stress testing, especially at those sort of clocks


----------



## linkin

wait for it.... bam! 16.192 seconds!


----------



## spynoodle

87dtna said:


> Nothing out of range, may peak into the 90's if 100% loaded using real temp and 1.50 Vcore............I'm using a zerotherm zen.  I'm hoping to get to ~5.2ghz with HT off for the SPI contest.  Maybe 6ghz on DICE, who knows.
> Forgot to change my sig too, I'm running an EVGA P55-FTW now.


Wow. Guessing that's #1?


----------



## Aastii

wait for it linkin...bam http://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dGNhMVQ2RUtMdkNTYzNpU29EN1JNeUE6MQ

you were meant to use that 

=EDIT=

bbsk, can we put the screenies here for others to see too, or will you be posting them up, or is it just a no?


----------



## Intel_man

Aastii said:


> wait for it linkin...bam http://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dGNhMVQ2RUtMdkNTYzNpU29EN1JNeUE6MQ
> 
> you were meant to use that
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> bbsk, can we put the screenies here for others to see too, or will you be posting them up, or is it just a no?



screenie links are on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Aastii

Intel_man said:


> screenie links are on the spreadsheet.



that is why I said too (meaning as well as)


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> wait for it linkin...bam http://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dGNhMVQ2RUtMdkNTYzNpU29EN1JNeUE6MQ
> 
> you were meant to use that
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> bbsk, can we put the screenies here for others to see too, or will you be posting them up, or is it just a no?



Post whatever screenies you want for bragging, i aint counting it in results unless you officially submit it though


----------



## linkin

Submitted. I only posted the screenie because i had to leave for school and i didn't have time.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Just posted mine for my old rig. The voltage fluctuated a bit, so I went with the lower one. Although it was higher in the screenie. I'll do my Core2Duo Latitude tomorrow and my new AMD rig when I get my memory back from RMA.


----------



## Intel_man

Damn voyager... my E6300 at 1.86 gets better times than that.


----------



## El Gappo

Better logic, not his fault  I finnaly get to play with my x6 on some 8** series boards today  Will chuck summet up


----------



## voyagerfan99

Intel_man said:


> Damn voyager... my E6300 at 1.86 gets better times than that.



She still runs and folds like a champ though!


----------



## Geoff

Clean up your desktop Travis!


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1475429 said:
			
		

> Clean up your desktop Travis!



Why? haha


----------



## Geoff

You have files on there that you no longer need!  Why do you need the CPUZ installer?  Just install then you're done.  Why do you have a BIOS update?  Update and you're done!

And you may want to remove the Windows 7 ISO


----------



## Intel_man

voyagerfan99 said:


> Why? haha



Littleliana.avi ???


stop watchin pr0n! lol


----------



## 87dtna

Just did a quick air cooled overclock on my I3 so I can be in number one spot right now 

Darn memory controller's on the clarksdale's suck balls.  Lynnfield is way better.


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1475497 said:
			
		

> And you may want to remove the Windows 7 ISO



Why? It's a legal copy from NJIT!

Just submitted my Core2Duo Latitude E6500. Not too bad.


----------



## spynoodle

voyagerfan99 said:


> Why? It's a legal copy from NJIT!
> 
> Just submitted my Core2Duo Latitude E6500. Not too bad.


Not bad, not bad at all.  That's a nice score for a mobile C2D, I think.


----------



## linkin

Cool! update the thread bomber


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Why? It's a legal copy from NJIT!
> 
> Just submitted my Core2Duo Latitude E6500. Not too bad.


Yes, but why do you need it on your desktop?  Do you access it daily?  lol


----------



## just a noob

Just a quickie to take #1




also, it appears photobucket only lets you upload to 1024x640 max or something along those lines


----------



## Intel_man

Those are some high voltage numbers for the i7.


----------



## just a noob

Intel_man said:


> Those are some high voltage numbers for the i7.



Like I Said, just a quickie, so I jacked the voltage


----------



## Shane

Whens it gonna be updated Mr Bomber?


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> Whens it gonna be updated Mr Bomber?



Tonight


----------



## linkin

*mr burns voice* Excellent...


----------



## Domain_Man

Here's my contribution


----------



## 87dtna

Nice, but you didn't submit it.....here-

http://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dGNhMVQ2RUtMdkNTYzNpU29EN1JNeUE6MQ


----------



## Domain_Man

done. Thanks 87dtna!


----------



## bomberboysk

Scores updated...


----------



## Domain_Man

Thanks Bomberboysk


----------



## Shane

Nice one Bomber 

Get submitting guys!


----------



## 87dtna

Submitted my best AMD air cooled time.

This one-


----------



## bomberboysk

Added as well

Come on AMD guys, i know there are more of you out there, 3 scores is pathetic


----------



## 87dtna

Haha, well I have a 945 too but it's a C2 and it sucks.

I do both AMD and intel.  I may push this 555 on some DICE and see how much over 5ghz I can get out of it.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Haha, well I have a 945 too but it's a C2 and it sucks.
> 
> I do both AMD and intel.  I may push this 555 on some DICE and see how much over 5ghz I can get out of it.



Heh, a sucky score would still put that 940 in the top 50 amd...er...top 4


----------



## spynoodle

87dtna said:


> Haha, well I have a 945 too but it's a C2 and it sucks.
> 
> I do both AMD and intel.  I may push this 555 on some DICE and see how much over 5ghz I can get out of it.


Bet you can get it up to 5.5GHz if you're lucky. That'll definitely take #1.  Is SuperPi only threaded for two cores or something? The duals seem to be doing better than I would have thought.


----------



## 87dtna

Super Pi is only single threaded!  But thats the point, it puts all CPU's on an even playing field no matter how many cores you have.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Super Pi is only single threaded!  But thats the point, it puts all CPU's on an even playing field no matter how many cores you have.



Well, cpu's from same manufacturers anyhow.

After the 3dmark threads...i may have to bring a wPrime thread(maybe incorporate it with this thread).


----------



## 87dtna

Intel is faster in Wprime as well....I had this discussion before with el gappo or NCspec or someone else I don't remember.  I said that a 5ghz Phenom II 955 would match an I5 750 at 4ghz.  Well turned out I needed 4.3ghz to match his 5ghz, but regardless intel > AMD.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Intel is faster in Wprime as well....I had this discussion before with el gappo or NCspec or someone else I don't remember.  I said that a 5ghz Phenom II 955 would match an I5 750 at 4ghz.  Well turned out I needed 4.3ghz to match his 5ghz, but regardless intel > AMD.



Yeah, i was more referring to the multithreaded bit. Intel cpu's have alot stronger performance in FP calculations.


----------



## 87dtna

I'm talking Wprime man.  My I5 750 at 4.3 was as fast as his Phenom II 955 at 5ghz on single stage benching Wprime.  I actually think it was faster, can't remember for sure.  I think 4.2 was slightly slower, and 4.3 was faster.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> I'm talking Wprime man.



I know, and Wprime is a FP(floating point) intensive program


----------



## 87dtna

Soooo, what bench or real life app with AMD be as fast if not faster that a comparable intel?  Cuz I don't know of any.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Soooo, what bench or real life app with AMD be as fast if not faster that a comparable intel?  Cuz I don't know of any.



None, because most benchmarks are based on FP performance, which intels are alot better at, as well as true processing power, which the amd processors are still about the same as intel core 2 line.


----------



## spynoodle

87dtna said:


> Super Pi is only single threaded!  But thats the point, it puts all CPU's on an even playing field no matter how many cores you have.


Bet I'll still get kicked off the Top 50 Intel if I get my Pentium 4 520 over 4GHz and upload a score.  Also, what do you do if you OC a CPU higher after you've already upload a score from it?


----------



## bomberboysk

spynoodle said:


> Bet I'll still get kicked off the Top 50 Intel if I get my Pentium 4 520 over 4GHz and upload a score.  Also, what do you do if you OC a CPU higher after you've already upload a score from it?



Upload another score and send me a PM or leave a visitor message so i can delete your old row from the spreadsheet.


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> None, because most benchmarks are based on FP performance, which intels are alot better at, as well as true processing power, which the amd processors are still about the same as intel core 2 line.



I said real apps too, not just benches.



spynoodle said:


> Bet I'll still get kicked off the Top 50 Intel if I get my Pentium 4 520 over 4GHz and upload a score.  Also, what do you do if you OC a CPU higher after you've already upload a score from it?



Well, level playing field is just the core amounts.  There's different architecture's plus cache size and of course clock speed.  Different architecture is the most difference really.  Like nehalam architecture is at the top right now, then core 2, then Phenom II, etc etc.


----------



## spynoodle

bomberboysk said:


> Upload another score and send me a PM or leave a visitor message so i can delete your old row from the spreadsheet.



I don't need to yet. I was just wondering for the future in case I upload a score from my P4 @ 3.5GHz, then OC it to 4GHz later on. Thanks for the info!



87dtna said:


> Well, level playing field is just the core amounts.  There's different architecture's plus cache size and of course clock speed.  Different architecture is the most difference really.  Like nehalam architecture is at the top right now, then core 2, then Phenom II, etc etc.



I know, I was just mocking the sluggishness of Netburst.


----------



## Gooberman

craps i meant to put Windsor not Winsor  for CPU core


----------



## voyagerfan99

bomberboysk said:


> Added as well
> 
> Come on AMD guys, i know there are more of you out there, 3 scores is pathetic



Hold your horses! As soon as I get my RAM back from RMA I'll bench my Phenom! Though I think last time I did it I got around 11-15 seconds or so.


----------



## 87dtna

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hold your horses! As soon as I get my RAM back from RMA I'll bench my Phenom! Though I think last time I did it I got around 11-15 seconds or so.



Thats a really broad range there, plus I doubt that...my 555 got 16.8 seconds at 4.2ghz.  So unless you have some extreme cooling it's almost impossible to get an AMD chip under 15 seconds.


----------



## Intel_man

Yay I'm third. If I get a faster time, does it get updated?


----------



## Domain_Man

Tightened my ram timings and increased the oc just a tiny bit and my score improved a little


----------



## 87dtna

If there wasn't a ''currently owned'' hardware rule, I'd be well in first place :good:


----------



## linkin

Holy voltage batman!


----------



## 87dtna

It's on DICE...hence the real temp at -15 (thats all the lower real temp reads)

But yeah I did kill the chip, it would no longer POST after I shut it down and tried to start it back up on air.  That sucked because that 540 was an exceptionally binned chip.  My daily OC was 4.6ghz (200x23) at 1.375 Vcore on that chip using a TRUE cooler.


----------



## NVX_185

OK for an i5-750 clocked to 2.89GHz?


----------



## linkin

Damn you beat me by about 1 second


----------



## 87dtna

NVX_185 you need to submit your score here-

http://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dGNhMVQ2RUtMdkNTYzNpU29EN1JNeUE6MQ

How come you lowered the multiplier?  I bet the CPU is still way plenty stable on stock volts with the multi at 20 or 21 (turbo) with 160 base clock.


----------



## bomberboysk

Remember folks, there is a 100 post requirement.


----------



## Domain_Man

Did you sell your 540 87dtna?


----------



## bomberboysk

Domain_Man said:


> Did you sell your 540 87dtna?



If i remember right, he cooked it while under dice.


----------



## 87dtna

Yes it's dead


----------



## Domain_Man

oh.


----------



## 87dtna

LOL, 32nm chips are pretty sensitive to the voltage.


----------



## Domain_Man

lol. Will you over-volt one again?


----------



## 87dtna

Ehh, I haven't gone over 1.5 on air and 1.6 on DICE and I've been OK so far with 32nm chips.


----------



## linkin

^ except for the one you fried


----------



## 87dtna

I killed an I7 at 1.80 Vcore too , coming back from an RMA soon.


----------



## spynoodle

87dtna said:


> Yes it's dead


Yeah but you still own it though, right?


----------



## bomberboysk

spynoodle said:


> Yeah but you still own it though, right?



Actually im relatively sure he sold it


----------



## 87dtna

LOL, yes I sold it.  But I just bought another one


----------



## voyagerfan99

87dtna said:


> Thats a really broad range there, plus I doubt that...my 555 got 16.8 seconds at 4.2ghz.  So unless you have some extreme cooling it's almost impossible to get an AMD chip under 15 seconds.



Don't crush my hopes and dreams


----------



## NVX_185

87dtna said:


> NVX_185 you need to submit your score here-
> 
> http://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dGNhMVQ2RUtMdkNTYzNpU29EN1JNeUE6MQ
> 
> How come you lowered the multiplier?  I bet the CPU is still way plenty stable on stock volts with the multi at 20 or 21 (turbo) with 160 base clock.



I don't understand what you mean by stock volts? It is on stock volts. The multipler had been lowered because I OC'ed my RAM to the 1600MHz profile in BIOS, so it had to adjust the speeds accordingly. I can't seem to raise the multiplier.


----------



## 87dtna

NVX_185 said:


> I don't understand what you mean by stock volts? It is on stock volts. The multipler had been lowered because I OC'ed my RAM to the 1600MHz profile in BIOS, so it had to adjust the speeds accordingly. I can't seem to raise the multiplier.



I'm saying you can overclock a lot more than you have already while keeping it at stock volts.

Raising and lowering the CPU multiplier has no affect on the ram whatsoever.  You just have to take the cpu multi setting off of ''auto'' and set it yourself.  Right now it's at 18, it can go up to 21.


----------



## El Gappo

Do hwbot submissions suffice? http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1010930_el_gappo_superpi_core_2_e6420_2.13ghz_12sec_78ms Has name date and time of upload


----------



## 87dtna

Doubt that....my I3 run at 7.677 is on the bot so that would be a no.


----------



## Aastii

I have always wondered if this is just me, but does super pi seem very unstable? I can overclock my system to pass any stress test for hours, to work under normal use for days and days, but if I run super pi, it will do it for a couple of loops then stop responding, and occasionally it will do a full run (like the one I submitted)


----------



## meticadpa

Aastii said:


> I have always wondered if this is just me, but does super pi seem very unstable? I can overclock my system to pass any stress test for hours, to work under normal use for days and days, but if I run super pi, it will do it for a couple of loops then stop responding, and occasionally it will do a full run (like the one I submitted)



I've had that issue before, yes.

To be fair, it is a very, very old program. 

I'll do a run later on/tonight for Super Pi... I should be taking the number 1 slot.


----------



## 87dtna

meticadpa said:


> I'll do a run later on/tonight for Super Pi... I should be taking the number 1 slot.



Not for long, my 540 just showed up today....just need some DICE...

Or do you mean AMD?

I may put my 555 under DICE as well and seem how it goes.  4.2 on air isn't bad, I got 4.3 to boot but not stable enough to run SPI even on 1.65 Vcore.


----------



## meticadpa

87dtna said:


> Not for long, my 540 just showed up today....just need some DICE...
> 
> Or do you mean AMD?
> 
> I may put my 555 under DICE as well and seem how it goes.  4.2 on air isn't bad, I got 4.3 to boot but not stable enough to run SPI even on 1.65 Vcore.



Nah, I mean on my i7 920.

Oh well, have fun.


----------



## Aastii

meticadpa said:


> I've had that issue before, yes.
> 
> To be fair, it is a very, very old program.
> 
> I'll do a run later on/tonight for Super Pi... I should be taking the number 1 slot.



good atleast it isn't just me. Is annoying to say the least when you wan't to bench your system and can't though, especially if you have spent a good amount of time getting it stable.

good luck with your run


----------



## 87dtna

meticadpa said:


> Nah, I mean on my i7 920.
> 
> Oh well, have fun.



Your sig shows a 930 

You too! :good:


----------



## El Gappo

Aastii said:


> I have always wondered if this is just me, but does super pi seem very unstable? I can overclock my system to pass any stress test for hours, to work under normal use for days and days, but if I run super pi, it will do it for a couple of loops then stop responding, and occasionally it will do a full run (like the one I submitted)



You need to delete the files that appear when you fail a run


----------



## Aastii

El Gappo said:


> You need to delete the files that appear when you fail a run



even doing that doesn't help most of the time


----------



## Geoff

I think he has been asked more often then I was to update the SuperPi list, haha


----------



## mep916

Yeah, requests to update the thread will be deleted. It was updated 6 days ago and he said he'd update once a week. Remember, a week is 7 days, for those of you that forgot how to count. 

If it ever goes beyond 7 days, PM bomber, please don't post in the thread.


----------



## bomberboysk

mep916 said:


> Yeah, requests to update the thread will be deleted. It was updated 6 days ago and he said he'd update once a week. Remember, a week is 7 days, for those of you that forgot how to count.
> 
> If it ever goes beyond 7 days, PM bomber, please don't post in the thread.



Yeah, i have it so that once/week for me is every friday


----------



## mihir

mep916 said:


> Yeah, requests to update the thread will be deleted. It was updated 6 days ago and he said he'd update once a week. Remember, a week is 7 days, for those of you that forgot how to count.
> 
> If it ever goes beyond 7 days, PM bomber, please don't post in the thread.



sorry didnt read that part I guess about updating every week


----------



## memory

Here is my superpi score.  





Is that in the normal range for my setup?  I plan on overclocking further.  So far my temps are not that bad.  Load temps are in the middle 60's.  Although I figured they would be better with the cooler I have.


----------



## meticadpa

memory said:


> Here is my superpi score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that in the normal range for my setup?  I plan on overclocking further.  So far my temps are not that bad.  Load temps are in the middle 60's.  Although I figured they would be better with the cooler I have.



It's about normal, yes.

Though you need the memory tab open for this to be legit, and a timestamp, and your forum username...

Also, bit of advice: don't use the 20x multiplier. Even multis never really work as well as uneven ones, so enable turbo mode to use the 21x multi, and you'll have 4.2GHz, but you'll probably need to up your voltage a bit to get that stable.

Just so you know... Super Pi isn't meant to be performed at your 24/7; the reason some people's scores are so high is because their overclocks are just a quick bench at a higher clock speed than could plausibly be stable.

When you run Super Pi, do it in Diagnostic Mode, and close everything you can except the SuperPi.exe when you're running it.

Temperatures are about right. i7s run very hot, especially with HT enabled. You're good until like 85C - that's when I'd start to worry about temperatures.


----------



## 87dtna

For super pi, 10 seconds of 90's is not going to hurt a thing.  CPU is only 25% loaded.  For super Pi, definitely disable hyper threading it's not needed at all.  Hell, you can even shut off two cores so it doesn't create as much heat too.


----------



## meticadpa

87dtna said:


> For super pi, 10 seconds of 90's is not going to hurt a thing.  CPU is only 25% loaded.  For super Pi, definitely disable hyper threading it's not needed at all.  Hell, you can even shut off two cores so it doesn't create as much heat too.



Forgot to mention that.

Pi is single threaded. Disable all but 1 or 2 cores.


----------



## 87dtna

I've found that 2 cores (2 threads) is the sweet spot for SPI.


----------



## 87dtna

Did an air cooled run on my 550 just for kicks-


----------



## bomberboysk

Scores updated.


----------



## mihir

thank you


----------



## 87dtna

Gettin some DICE tomorrow and will put my I3 and the Phenom II to the cold...WOOT!


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Gettin some DICE tomorrow and will put my I3 and the Phenom II to the cold...WOOT!



Air clocks look promising for that chip:good:


----------



## 87dtna

I have dreams of hitting 6ghz but I doubt it on this chip.  My old 540 only got to 5.65ghz on DICE, this has one higher multi of course so I'm guessing ''only'' 5.8 or so max.

The 540 would also hit 5ghz on air, this 550 won't unless I probably take it to 1.6 Vcore which I won't do again because I fried my 540 with high voltages.

And definitely want to get over 5ghz on the Phenom II, I hear AMD's take to cold better than intel's (which is good because AMD's can't clock for beans on air) so looking forward to my first AMD on DICE as well.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> I have dreams of hitting 6ghz but I doubt it on this chip.  My old 540 only got to 5.65ghz on DICE, this has one higher multi of course so I'm guessing ''only'' 5.8 or so max.
> 
> The 540 would also hit 5ghz on air, this 550 won't unless I probably take it to 1.6 Vcore which I won't do again because I fried my 540 with high voltages.
> 
> And definitely want to get over 5ghz on the Phenom II, I hear AMD's take to cold better than intel's (which is good because AMD's can't clock for beans on air) so looking forward to my first AMD on DICE as well.



Yeah, AMD chips don't coldbug, which is why they were able to run LHE on them, intel chips on the other hand will coldbug at low temps(one guy i know had a chip that CB'ed at -35c, but still ended up getting some great clocks out of it on air).


----------



## 87dtna

Well I'm hoping that the cold gives AMD more headroom.  Like with intel, you can get most of what you are going to get on air, and you get a little more on the cold.  See I got to 5.1ghz with water cooling on my 540, and got 5.65 on DICE (with .1 more voltage too).  So thats only 550mhz more on DICE than on water.  Hoping the AMD does the opposite, poor clocking on air but unleashes under the cold.


----------



## Gooberman

Oh yeah i'm 16th


----------



## 87dtna

This is what it takes to get under 14 seconds with AMD-


----------



## linkin

@4GHz.


----------



## meticadpa

linkin said:


> @4GHz.



You need CPU-Z open, the memory page on it open, the run that's been done, a timestamp, and your forum username


----------



## Aastii

meticadpa said:


> You need CPU-Z open, the memory page on it open, the run that's been done, a timestamp, and your forum username



If you are submitting them yes, but the pictures in the thread itself don't count for jack 

87dtna, that is insane that you haven't killed the chip with those voltages lol. Can't tell too good because of the screenshot, but is that 5.0, 5.6 or 5.8


----------



## meticadpa

Aastii said:


> If you are submitting them yes, but the pictures in the thread itself don't count for jack
> 
> 87dtna, that is insane that you haven't killed the chip with those voltages lol. Can't tell too good because of the screenshot, but is that 5.0, 5.6 or 5.8



Dry Ice goes a long way

To keep it legit:






crappy time :\

needs moar windows xp. I've run a few sub 9 seconds on windows 7, but they weren't in this format


----------



## Aastii

meticadpa said:


> needs moar windows xp. I've run a few sub 9 seconds on windows 7, but they weren't in this format



How much faster is xp than Vista or 7? I'd imagine Vista would be much slower, but if it is substantial, I can see myself whacking XP on on a seperate partition to do another (hopefully faster) run


----------



## meticadpa

Aastii said:


> How much faster is xp than Vista or 7? I'd imagine Vista would be much slower, but if it is substantial, I can see myself whacking XP on on a seperate partition to do another (hopefully faster) run



Intel CPUs LOVE XP, so does Super Pi. The gains - or losses  if you will - in speed won't be as distinguished on AMD for Super Pi as Intel, but it'll still be there.

Run it in diagnostic mode for maximum win 

I've not really run any benches on Vista, so I can't comment on that


----------



## Aastii

meticadpa said:


> Intel CPUs LOVE XP, so does Super Pi. The gains - or losses  if you will - in speed won't be as distinguished on AMD for Super Pi as Intel, but it'll still be there.
> 
> Run it in diagnostic mode for maximum win
> 
> I've not really run any benches on Vista, so I can't comment on that



hmm well I'm sat on AMD now so never mind that lol.

The bench I did for this was on Vista on the CPU I am on now, so a 720BE @ 3.675 (I think, can't be arsed checking )

The one I did for the old thread was on vista too, E6750 @ 3400, 15.385


----------



## 87dtna

It's 5.033ghz at 1.725 Vcore with about -40c temps.  My DICE pot is a rather small one and it's also not completely copper, so with that much Vcore and the CPU producing that much heat it doesn't stay at -60c to -70c like it should with DICE.  But it still got me to my goal of 5ghz on this 555.
I tried 5.1 and 5.2ghz and all the way up to 1.85 Vcore but no luck with stability.

All my runs have been on win7 64 bit, and not in diagnostic mode either.

@meticadpa- Nice time, but you can get under 9 seconds with what you got there.  Take the tRFC on the ram down to like 74 and also increase the QPI to the next highest setting.  That should do it.


----------



## meticadpa

87dtna said:


> It's 5.033ghz at 1.725 Vcore with about -40c temps.  My DICE pot is a rather small one and it's also not completely copper, so with that much Vcore and the CPU producing that much heat it doesn't stay at -60c to -70c like it should with DICE.  But it still got me to my goal of 5ghz on this 555.
> I tried 5.1 and 5.2ghz and all the way up to 1.85 Vcore but no luck with stability.
> 
> All my runs have been on win7 64 bit, and not in diagnostic mode either.
> 
> @meticadpa- Nice time, but you can get under 9 seconds with what you got there.  Take the tRFC on the ram down to like 74 and also increase the QPI to the next highest setting.  That should do it.



I know, it was a rushed run, I've had ~8.75 before in 7 

Minimal tweaking involved!


----------



## linkin

meticadpa said:


> You need CPU-Z open, the memory page on it open, the run that's been done, a timestamp, and your forum username



I know, i have already subbed a score before... it was late i CBF to get all the stuff open, I'll be doingit later today


----------



## linkin

Check this, got my other RAM stick back from RMA, upped the RAM speed by 50mhz and dropped 2 seconds off my original score! Granted, at 4ghz I dropped down to 15s but this is better:






Submitted that in the google docs sheet bomber, give us a yell when you update it


----------



## Intel_man

linkin said:


> Check this, got my other RAM stick back from RMA, upped the RAM speed by 50mhz and dropped 2 seconds off my original score! Granted, at 4ghz I dropped down to 15s but this is better:
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted that in the google docs sheet bomber, *give us a yell when you update it *


Every Friday apparently.


----------



## 87dtna

It wasn't the 50mhz, it's the fact that it's running dual channel again instead of single channel.


----------



## linkin

is that it? i didn't think it would make that much of a difference. oh well.


----------



## 87dtna

Yes, big difference.  There's also a decent difference for triple channel over dual, but not as much as dual over single.


----------



## linkin

Well, that explains why i7's score so well in superpi. it's all to do with memory bandwidth


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin said:


> Well, that explains why i7's score so well in superpi. it's all to do with memory bandwidth



Moreso to do with the i7's strength in FPU and superpi was compiled in a way that favors intel chips more. The AMD chips have pretty good memory bandwidth as well and don't score nearly as well But yeah...dual channel makes a world of difference.

*Also, looking through submissions, i noticed a few were missing the memory tab in the screenshot that i didnt notice under the first observation of results. In lieu of this, the memory tab is now Optional but preferred.*


----------



## 87dtna

You know, I'm so sick of people saying saying that things favor intel.  I'm sorry but what bench and/or *real life app* would an I5 750 not beat out any Phenom II quad clock for clock?  Intel is just faster/stronger....FACT...it's not just because it favors intel.  if thats the case, everything seems to favor intel   Seems pretty apparent to me that intel just has the stronger chips.  Even the AMD hex core BARELY beats the I7 in multithreaded benches/apps, and it has two more cores!  AMD is simply not as good, period.  Phenom II still battles core 2 architecture, nehalem architecture is in a different league.


----------



## meticadpa

87dtna said:


> You know, I'm so sick of people saying saying that things favor intel.  I'm sorry but what bench and/or *real life app* would an I5 750 not beat out any Phenom II quad clock for clock?  Intel is just faster/stronger....FACT...it's not just because it favors intel.  if thats the case, everything seems to favor intel   Seems pretty apparent to me that intel just has the stronger chips.  Even the AMD hex core BARELY beats the I7 in multithreaded benches/apps, and it has two more cores!  AMD is simply not as good, period.  Phenom II still battles core 2 architecture, nehalem architecture is in a different league.



eh.

At like 6.6GHz, Phenom II 955 still gets like 10.5s in Super Pi, but at 4.5GHz, my 930 gets ~ 9 seconds.

What would win in something like 3DMark 06 or Vantage?

The 955, by a mile.

Super Pi favours Intel. No question.


----------



## 87dtna

I said clock for clock.  06' is very CPU clock dependent, not matter if it's intel or AMD.  It would not make near as much difference in vantage as it would in 06'.  But I would still say the Phenom II wouldn't win by a mile in overall score in vantage.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> You know, I'm so sick of people saying saying that things favor intel.  I'm sorry but what bench and/or *real life app* would an I5 750 not beat out any Phenom II quad clock for clock?  Intel is just faster/stronger....FACT...it's not just because it favors intel.  if thats the case, everything seems to favor intel   Seems pretty apparent to me that intel just has the stronger chips.  Even the AMD hex core BARELY beats the I7 in multithreaded benches/apps, and it has two more cores!  AMD is simply not as good, period.  Phenom II still battles core 2 architecture, nehalem architecture is in a different league.



I was referring even to the Core 2 architecture, core 2 still beats AMD by quite a bit in superpi clock for clock, yet real world a phenom II X4 could beat a core 2 quad in many applications.


----------



## 87dtna

I don't know of any apps that a Phenom II quad could beat a Q9550/Q9650 in clock for clock.  
But I know what your point is, that the difference in SPI scores is larger than the difference in real world apps.  So yes I will admit that SPI is somewhat intel bias, but I'm not just talking about SPI even say Wprime intel beats AMD clock for clock handily.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> I don't know of any apps that a Phenom II quad could beat a Q9550/Q9650 in clock for clock.
> But I know what your point is, that the difference in SPI scores is larger than the difference in real world apps.  So yes I will admit that SPI is somewhat intel bias, but I'm not just talking about SPI even say Wprime intel beats AMD clock for clock handily.



SPI and wPrime are both FPU heavy...which is why AMD chips are also a bit further behind there as well(intel chips are stronger in FP calculations). In real world usage, the AMD processors are slightly less powerful clock/clock, but many real world applications are also pretty memory intensive, which is where they see an advantage as they have an IMC.


----------



## 87dtna

Thats definitely true, the IMC really helps the PII over the Core 2 series if you have a DDR2 board.  But my 790i ultra SLI did fairly well with my Trident DDR3-2000 cas 9 ram.  I had the same ram in an AM3 setup before that and my maxmemm scores were not THAT much different.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Thats definitely true, the IMC really helps the PII over the Core 2 series if you have a DDR2 board.  But my 790i ultra SLI did fairly well with my Trident DDR3-2000 cas 9 ram.  I had the same ram in an AM3 setup before that and my maxmemm scores were not THAT much different.



Not only throughput, but latency as well


----------



## spynoodle

Just got my Pentium 4 520 2.8GHz uploaded @ 3756MHz.  Not all I excpected, though. Got HT disabled (lowered my temps a good 10c), but still not the 4GHz I had hoped for.  I knew that wasn't going to happen, but I still hoped. 37.469s isn't bad for a P4 though, is it? If I didn't have ddr2 @ 535MHz I bet I would get a bit better score, but this build is meant to be "el-cheapo OC it until it explodes." Strange how I'm still getting <60c load temps at 1.55v Vcore. I half wish I could raise it even higher, but I know that it would die right then and there if I did. Stupid Asus bios voltage maximum.... It's like an overclocking conscience or something...


----------



## 87dtna

1.55 Vcore is max?  That sucks.  I dislike Asus boards for the most part.  You can only buy their super hi end boards, any middle-lower end Asus board sucks.


----------



## bomberboysk

spynoodle said:


> Just got my Pentium 4 520 2.8GHz uploaded @ 3756MHz.  Not all I excpected, though. Got HT disabled (lowered my temps a good 10c), but still not the 4GHz I had hoped for.  I knew that wasn't going to happen, but I still hoped. 37.469s isn't bad for a P4 though, is it? If I didn't have ddr2 @ 535MHz I bet I would get a bit better score, but this build is meant to be "el-cheapo OC it until it explodes." Strange how I'm still getting <60c load temps at 1.55v Vcore. I half wish I could raise it even higher, but I know that it would die right then and there if I did. Stupid Asus bios voltage maximum.... It's like an overclocking conscience or something...



I wouldnt run 1.55 except for suicide runs, temperatures are not the only thing that can kill a chip, higher voltages will increase the speed at which electromigration occurs, especially at above ambient temps(higher voltages are "safer" under subambient cooling like phase/cascade/dice/ln2).


----------



## 87dtna

On a prescott 90nm pentium 4?  1.55 is no problem at all, I'd run up to 1.70 on air with that chip as long as cooling is under control.  VID is probably 1.40.  Besides that, it's worth like $20....suicide it.

The higher the NM the more volts it can take safely, typically.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> On a prescott 90nm pentium 4?  1.55 is no problem at all, I'd run up to 1.70 on air with that chip as long as cooling is under control.  VID is probably 1.40.  Besides that, it's worth like $20....suicide it.
> 
> The higher the NM the more volts it can take safely, typically.



Haha, read his post wrong,thought he was referring to his sigged processor... i think i need more sleep...i havent been reading well today

Yeah, i had my prescott quite high for suicide runs back when i had it, something like 1.7-1.8v on water.


----------



## spynoodle

87dtna said:


> On a prescott 90nm pentium 4?  1.55 is no problem at all, I'd run up to 1.70 on air with that chip as long as cooling is under control.  VID is probably 1.40.  Besides that, it's worth like $20....suicide it.
> 
> The higher the NM the more volts it can take safely, typically.


haha, yeah that's pretty much what I'm trying to do: get it as high as it possibly can go with an $18 cheap air cooler. Then buy a cheap Celeron D Cedar Mill when it kicks the bucket. If I do someday get a Celeron D 356 I bet I can get it up to 5GHz if I'm lucky. Hoping for a cheap ES one on ebay so I can mess with the multi. 



bomberboysk said:


> Haha, read his post wrong,thought he was referring to his sigged processor... i think i need more sleep...i havent been reading well today
> 
> Yeah, i had my prescott quite high for suicide runs back when i had it, something like 1.7-1.8v on water.


I'm still hoping that my AI booster utility will let me raise the voltage higher, since it's designed for an array of Asus mobos. Of course, I'm pretty sure it's not going to work, since it "supposedly" let me raise the multi on my Pentium 4 520 once. Of course it just kept it at 14x.  Still, if I manage to find some indirect way to get it to 1.6v I bet it'll pull 4GHz. 

EDIT: Also, I forgot to mention a couple things:
1. It's a P5PL2 rev 1, so it's only designed for Netburst processors. It's not like it's trying to keep the max voltage safe for people with C2Ds. The P4 520 I have is stock 1.425v Vcore, I think.
2. When you set the voltage to something that's barely above stock, it shades the number blue in the bios. When you start overvolting it a bit more, it shades it dark pink. When you set it to 1.5375 or 1.55 volts, it shades it red, like it's trying to say "Oh noes, don't set it that high! " It seems so stupid now that I know that 1.55v is nothing for a Prescott. The board was $20 on ebay, though, so I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Aastii

75Mhz = .3 seconds faster 







still, sub 19 seconds, I'm happier now 

not subimitting just yet though, still playing with it a bit, I'm sure I can squeeze a bit more out of it yet


----------



## 87dtna

Whatsup with the ram clocks dude?  Super duper high.  Thats probably 1/2 a second if you can get them down to 9-9-9-24

Also, take your cpu north bridge to 2600, might require a very slight cpu NB voltage increase, but maybe not.


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> Whatsup with the ram clocks dude?  Super duper high.  Thats probably 1/2 a second if you can get them down to 9-9-9-24
> 
> Also, take your cpu north bridge to 2600, might require a very slight cpu NB voltage increase, but maybe not.



because I haven't touched my memory yet they are still like that. I've not changed anything but my CPU


----------



## 87dtna

After you take the ram to proper clocks, and CPU NB to 2600, you should be low 18's at the same 3.7ghz clock speed.

What CPU cooler are you running?  If you can get 3.8ghz you should break 18 seconds.

Edit-Whoa I just noticed your screenshot....did it really take that much Vcore to get 3.7ghz stable?  Also, you increased the CPU NB voltage and the NB speeds are stock...???  And good lord you took your ram to 1.8v!!!!  Dude your ram runs at 1.65v with 1600 cas 9...you are running 1600 cas 11 you would only need 1.5v for that.  You can't just increase every voltage like that for no reason!  You're gonna fry something soon.


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> After you take the ram to proper clocks, and CPU NB to 2600, you should be low 18's at the same 3.7ghz clock speed.
> 
> What CPU cooler are you running?  If you can get 3.8ghz you should break 18 seconds.
> 
> Edit-Whoa I just noticed your screenshot....did it really take that much Vcore to get 3.7ghz stable?  Also, you increased the CPU NB voltage and the NB speeds are stock...???  And good lord you took your ram to 1.8v!!!!  Dude your ram runs at 1.65v with 1600 cas 9...you are running 1600 cas 11 you would only need 1.5v for that.  You can't just increase every voltage like that for no reason!  You're gonna fry something soon.



Yes it took that much Vcore to hit 3.7 stable, I've got a bad chip so far as power consumption goes.

My memory is at 1.5V, turbo V is wrong, I wouldn't trust the values it gives for anything that isn't the CPU. I don't particularly like using it tbh, prefer BIOS OC because you can see everything better, the only reason it is up is because I was doing a quick memtest run

I know you don't just up voltages for no reason, I'm not stupid. I wouldn't trust what turbo V says for power.

As for the memory slocks, it is a recuring problem with several boards and 1600MHz memory, it underclocks them to 1333 and knocks the clocks down, I've set the speed to what it should be (1600MHz) but not touched timings yet

=EDIT=

I am running a Xigmatec S1283 @ 23 idle, sub 40 when stress testing.

And to give you an idea of how poor my chip is for power consumption, at the settings it was at when I screen shotted, it just BSODed prime 95


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> Yes it took that much Vcore to hit 3.7 stable, I've got a bad chip so far as power consumption goes.
> 
> My memory is at 1.5V, turbo V is wrong, I wouldn't trust the values it gives for anything that isn't the CPU. I don't particularly like using it tbh, prefer BIOS OC because you can see everything better, the only reason it is up is because I was doing a quick memtest run
> 
> I know you don't just up voltages for no reason, I'm not stupid. I wouldn't trust what turbo V says for power.
> 
> As for the memory slocks, it is a recuring problem with several boards and 1600MHz memory, it underclocks them to 1333 and knocks the clocks down, I've set the speed to what it should be (1600MHz) but not touched timings yet
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> I am running a Xigmatec S1283 @ 23 idle, sub 40 when stress testing.
> 
> And to give you an idea of how poor my chip is for power consumption, at the settings it was at when I screen shotted, it just BSODed prime 95



You have the Xiggy too? what do you think of it?


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> You have the Xiggy too? what do you think of it?



sub 40s @ 3.7GHz @ 1.47V

I would say I like it 

Is a bit of an arse to fit with the AMD mounting system, but is still very good once it is on


----------



## linkin

mmm, I'm going to get a backplate at some stage, i hear it has better temps than the stupid pushpins i'm using right now... first time i mounted it it nearly fell off 

Yeah, first experience with pushpins 

(note, i almost never use stock collers )


----------



## 87dtna

Aastii said:


> Yes it took that much Vcore to hit 3.7 stable, I've got a bad chip so far as power consumption goes.
> 
> My memory is at 1.5V, turbo V is wrong, I wouldn't trust the values it gives for anything that isn't the CPU. I don't particularly like using it tbh, prefer BIOS OC because you can see everything better, the only reason it is up is because I was doing a quick memtest run
> 
> I know you don't just up voltages for no reason, I'm not stupid. I wouldn't trust what turbo V says for power.
> 
> As for the memory slocks, it is a recuring problem with several boards and 1600MHz memory, it underclocks them to 1333 and knocks the clocks down, I've set the speed to what it should be (1600MHz) but not touched timings yet
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> I am running a Xigmatec S1283 @ 23 idle, sub 40 when stress testing.
> 
> And to give you an idea of how poor my chip is for power consumption, at the settings it was at when I screen shotted, it just BSODed prime 95



OK well I was just going off what the screenshot said so I didn't know.

I've owned that same board, you have to set the Vcore .05v more that whats really needed to be stable because there's so much Vdroop.  The problem is it only uses a 4 pin CPU power connector.  If it was an 8 pin it would be an awesome board, but I ditched it.


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> OK well I was just going off what the screenshot said so I didn't know.
> 
> I've owned that same board, you have to set the Vcore .05v more that whats really needed to be stable because there's so much Vdroop.  The problem is it only uses a 4 pin CPU power connector.  If it was an 8 pin it would be an awesome board, but I ditched it.



Yea I've noticed there is a hell of a Vdroop on there, and I've also noticed, if you overclock with Vcore on auto (did it accidentally yesterday), it puts the voltage sooooo high, CPUz was showing as 1.6+ when I had it at only 3.3GHz 

Lucky for me I don't OC as much as you and others do, I do a quick bench then drop it back (Got it 3.4 now), no need for it being so high, other than when running emu's, but then can give it a slight bump with turbo v, then drop it back down


----------



## 87dtna

The daily OC's are whatever clocks I can get with Vcore in the 1.3x's.  With my I3 550, it was 4.4ghz at 1.375.  With my 555, it's 3.8ghz at 1.35 Vcore.  With my current I3 540, I just have it at 3.8ghz and 1.325 Vcore because I have the stock cooler on right now (awaiting an I7 860 RMA).


----------



## mihir

I read in a magazine article that the GPU performs the iterative tasks more efficiently and faster than a CPU that is why it is used in brute forcing secure wifi networks by hackers.

So i was wondering that wouldnt the GPU be able to do the superpi test faster than the cpu take CPU - Core i7 920 and GPU - GTX 200 series which one would be faster and by how much time


----------



## meticadpa

mihir said:


> I read in a magazine article that the GPU performs the iterative tasks more efficiently and faster than a CPU that is why it is used in brute forcing secure wifi networks by hackers.
> 
> So i was wondering that wouldnt the GPU be able to do the superpi test faster than the cpu take CPU - Core i7 920 and GPU - GTX 200 series which one would be faster and by how much time



can't run Super Pi on a GPU... sorry.


----------



## Aastii

meticadpa said:


> can't run Super Pi on a GPU... sorry.



lol the whole "CUDA lets you run super pi on your GPU...Honest!!" Sort of failed


----------



## mihir

I read an artilce in chip magazine like for iterative calculations the GPU is faster than CPU so that is why its used in brute forcing nowadays
No i mean you would need some hacks for running it like its used in brute force

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/...s-to-speed-up-wpawpa2-brute-force-attack/2724


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> The daily OC's are whatever clocks I can get with Vcore in the 1.3x's.  With my I3 550, it was 4.4ghz at 1.375.  With my 555, it's 3.8ghz at 1.35 Vcore.  With my current I3 540, I just have it at 3.8ghz and 1.325 Vcore because I have the stock cooler on right now (awaiting an I7 860 RMA).



ok, a little more on my chip:

I got it stable as low as I could @ 3.3GHz, had 1.375V.

I then put it up to 3.4GHz. When at 1.4, it would BSOD when stress testing. I've had to put it all the way up to 1.41 to get it stable. That is .035 difference with just 100MHz...


----------



## 87dtna

Ouch.  Man that is one dud chip.  Atleast it unlocks though.  I'd sell it for ~$100 and just buy a C3 955 off newegg for $160.  You'll get 4ghz at 1.40ish Vcore no problem on a full quad then.  Not bad for a $60 upgrade.


----------



## susik89




----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Ouch.  Man that is one dud chip.  Atleast it unlocks though.  I'd sell it for ~$100 and just buy a C3 955 off newegg for $160.  You'll get 4ghz at 1.40ish Vcore no problem on a full quad then.  Not bad for a $60 upgrade.



Because newegg ships to the UK

I agree though, use ebuyer or overclockers or something


----------



## 87dtna

susik89 said:


>



Obcession with jessica alba much?    Did you submit this score?  It's on the first page but here-

http://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dGNhMVQ2RUtMdkNTYzNpU29EN1JNeUE6MQ



bomberboysk said:


> Because newegg ships to the UK
> 
> I agree though, use ebuyer or overclockers or something



oops, I always forget to look at the location :gun:


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> Ouch.  Man that is one dud chip.  Atleast it unlocks though.  I'd sell it for ~$100 and just buy a C3 955 off newegg for $160.  You'll get 4ghz at 1.40ish Vcore no problem on a full quad then.  Not bad for a $60 upgrade.



from UK, can't use the egg 

However, I can sell for ~£120 on ebay, which is ~£50 more than I payed for it new  then, I put in an extra £15 and BAM!!

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/AMD-...ion-Sok-AM3-32GHz-8MB-Total-Cache-125W-Retail

that may be an idea actually me thinks...


----------



## 87dtna

The link you gave in a C2 stepping 955...don't get that one.

Look for the M in the part number (before BOX), the C2 is an I.

HDZ955FBGMBOX


----------



## susik89

Hey since the scores havent been updated yet can i resubmit my score ? I got my oc to 4.2 but my sh*tty ram wont go past 1600mhz so i guess thats about it for me


----------



## 87dtna

susik89 said:


> Hey since the scores havent been updated yet can i resubmit my score ? I got my oc to 4.2 but my sh*tty ram wont go past 1600mhz so i guess thats about it for me



Yeah bomber will just use the better score.

What do you mean thats it???  Change your ram multiplier!  Right now it's 8 apparently, there should be a 6.6 multiplier as well that will take your ram to 1333 with 200 base clock.  With that ram multi, you should be able to go all the way to 240 base clock to get 1600mhz on the ram again. 

I would suggest going right to 225 base clock and change your CPU multi to 19.  Thats 4.275ghz so not much change and 1500mhz on the memory so you can leave that alone.  Then just overclock using the CPU multiplier.  Going to 20 is gonna get you 4.5ghz, which is most likely require around 1.35-1.40 Vcore....atleast more than you are running now anyway.


----------



## susik89

Yeah i dont really want to go over 1.3 volts though. At least not in the summer because my temps are going to end up over 80, and thats not something im comfortable with. I dropped my oc back to 4.0 since since at 4.2 with 1.28v temps were hitting 80. Now with 1.275 and 4.0 i top out at 77, and i can live with that


----------



## 87dtna

Turn off hyper threading.  You may get 4.5ghz at 1.30 and it will run much cooler without HT as well.
Super Pi is single threaded, so even if you shut down a couple cores it wouldn't matter either.  Just run it as a dual core with HT off and temps will be WAY better and you'll still get a much higher score.


----------



## Metallica17

Just put mine in


----------



## 87dtna

Metallica17 said:


> Just put mine in



Oh dude did you use the link that I gave to susik89?  That was the intel spreadsheet.  You needed to use the AMD one linked on the first page of this thread.


----------



## susik89

!!!!!!!!!! YES !!!!!!!!! BELOW 9 SECONDS !!!!!!!!! <proud>


----------



## voyagerfan99

Holy crap Batman! I just noticed how 87dtna got his 555 up to 5Ghz! How did you do that?! I can only get mine to 3.8 before it crashes!


----------



## bomberboysk

Dice maybe...didnt really read the thread in depth enough to see whether he was running air or dice.


----------



## Metallica17

87dtna said:


> Oh dude did you use the link that I gave to susik89?  That was the intel spreadsheet.  You needed to use the AMD one linked on the first page of this thread.



I'm pretty sure I clicked the one on the first page of the thread for AMD...


----------



## 87dtna

susik89 said:


> !!!!!!!!!! YES !!!!!!!!! BELOW 9 SECONDS !!!!!!!!! <proud>



THERE you go!  VERY nice job man congrats!



voyagerfan99 said:


> Holy crap Batman! I just noticed how 87dtna got his 555 up to 5Ghz! How did you do that?! I can only get mine to 3.8 before it crashes!





bomberboysk said:


> Dice maybe...didnt really read the thread in depth enough to see whether he was running air or dice.



Yup that was a DICE run.  But voyager you probably have a C2 stepping then?  My 555 is a C3 and can do 4.2ghz on air no problem.



Metallica17 said:


> I'm pretty sure I clicked the one on the first page of the thread for AMD...



Nope it was in the intel spreadsheet thats why I said something!  I'm sure bomber will fix it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

87dtna said:


> Yup that was a DICE run.  But voyager you probably have a C2 stepping then?  My 555 is a C3 and can do 4.2ghz on air no problem.



I've got the 555 Black Edition. I have no problem with temps. It just starts to crash when I hit 3.93.


----------



## 87dtna

voyagerfan99 said:


> I've got the 555 Black Edition. I have no problem with temps. It just starts to crash when I hit 3.93.



Yes yes, I have the same chip but there are different revisions.  Open CPUz, stepping is over on the right side right below the Phenom II symbol.

You'll either have a C2 or C3.

What kind of voltages are you running when it crashes at 3.93?


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> The link you gave in a C2 stepping 955...don't get that one.
> 
> Look for the M in the part number (before BOX), the C2 is an I.
> 
> HDZ955FBGMBOX



Yea I know that, but nowhere, as in not from sites/shops I would be happy to trade with, sell the C3 stepping. I may get one imported instead, the price they are in US would mean shipping would have to be ~£25, which it deffinately won't, for it to even be a similar price


----------



## FuryRosewood

ive got a c2 stepping 955BE its quite irritating to get it to 3.8ghz as i have to push my vcore higher than im willing to go... it stays stable at 1.4125V but i lose my C&Q support. so i typically just leave it at 3.6ghz @ 1.375V

it does drop my times by about a whole second to do the extra 200 mhz oc, but i cant warrant keeping it at 3.8ghz with C&Q getting neutered :/


----------



## meticadpa

Nice work, Susik!

That's a pretty amazing CPU you've got there... 4.5GHz at 1.36V even with HT off is insane.

I'll work on knocking you down though.


----------



## 87dtna

FuryRosewood said:


> ive got a c2 stepping 955BE its quite irritating to get it to 3.8ghz as i have to push my vcore higher than im willing to go... it stays stable at 1.4125V but i lose my C&Q support. so i typically just leave it at 3.6ghz @ 1.375V
> 
> it does drop my times by about a whole second to do the extra 200 mhz oc, but i cant warrant keeping it at 3.8ghz with C&Q getting neutered :/



1.4 is nothing to an AMD processor.  As long as temps are in check I have no problem running Phenom II's right up to 1.55 sometimes more on good air cooling.  I have never fried an AMD chip, they can take the volts.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> 1.4 is nothing to an AMD processor.  As long as temps are in check I have no problem running Phenom II's right up to 1.55 sometimes more on good air cooling.  I have never fried an AMD chip, they can take the volts.



Short term "suicide runs", yes. Running those volts long term or 24/7 your going to cause electromigration at those volts.


----------



## 87dtna

Well yeah I meant just to run superPi, sorry for the mis-clarification.   I personally set 1.425 my max Vcore for AMD processors, I ran my Phenom II 550 unlocked to a quad at 3.8ghz on that voltage for months with no issues.  

SPI doesn't load the CPU as much, it's only a single threaded app so only 25% cpu usage for a quad core 33% for a triple core etc so you can go higher for a ''suicide run'' with SPI because temps won't be anything like prime95 or something that loads the CPU 100%.


----------



## FuryRosewood

I just dont like the fact that it totally disables C&Q for no apparent reason on this motherboard, i dont like running at 3.8ghz all the time, i would like it to step down to 800mhz on idle...but it just doesnt do it for some odd reason...

so for the time being im just running it at 1.375V which is a nothing bump at 3.6ghz, which seems to be the sweet spot for my chip...its not a huge overclock but i dont want to damage it...

when i hit 100 posts ill post a run i suppose, just really kinda pissed i can hit 3.8 but i cant really get the damn thing to keep using C&Q...probably would work with RMClock but they havent updated that in years...

-submitted a score a few days ago, waiting for a update to the list


----------



## 87dtna

Bump...

I need someone to beat my score to motivate me to do some DICE benching again.


----------



## 87dtna

Bump!


----------



## Remeniz

Well there's no way i'm beating your score but when i've hit 100 posts i'll give this a go.

I know I can do under 10 seconds.


----------



## 87dtna

Turn hyper threading off your CPU, you'll get higher clock and lower temps for a given voltage.  You should be able to easily get in the 8's around 4.5-4.6ghz, which you should easily be able to get around 1.375 Vcore or so with HT off.


----------



## bomberboysk

Guys, atm im on my phone, as i have been on vacation, and i cant quite update scores. Scores will be updated sometime this coming weekend when i get home from VA.


----------



## newgunner

Just submitted my score but i made a mistake in the effective memory clock. I put 888mhz but that's what it's at during regular use. During the super pi the memory was running at 972mhz.


----------



## jasonn20

Went ahead and submitted Sempron 140 score...  






redid this since I forgot the timestamp and ID ...


----------



## spynoodle

jasonn20 said:


> Went ahead and submitted Sempron 140 score...


Nice score! There's the magic of overclocking.  Here's my new Celeron D 356 ES score:






Pretty nice for a Netburst, eh?


----------



## Intel_man

Bomber, for the Top 25 Intel + AMD, you missed #3. lol


----------



## Aastii

I am the slowest


----------



## 87dtna

My new 1055t


----------



## 87dtna

A new number 1 score.

An I3 530 I just acquired, cheap P55-UD3R board shut me down at anything beyond 237 base clock, still haven't gotten back into the 7's yet like I did with my old 540


----------



## jevery

.
First try with my new setup,
.
.




.


----------



## 87dtna

Bomber....update?  My score was submitted like 2 weeks ago and now there's another ^^


----------



## Drenlin

I think this about does it for now...I'm going to have to play with voltages to get it better. (currently at 1.4 CPU and 1.65 for RAM)





Not bad for a C2 chip and a $25 cooler, I think, though even with 2 cores disabled it was nowhere near being stable.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Bomber....update?  My score was submitted like 2 weeks ago and now there's another ^^



Oh wow, if i forget to update throw me a PM, sometimes im a bit forgetful. Updating now


----------



## 87dtna

OK no problem!  Thanks

Getting a 655k soon, and I picked up a Koolance V2 pot, so I'm hoping to finally break the 6ghz barrier without going to LN2.


----------



## fastdude

87dtna said:


> OK no problem!  Thanks
> 
> Getting a 655k soon, and I picked up a Koolance V2 pot, so I'm hoping to finally break the 6ghz barrier without going to LN2.



You are da' big bad OC'er


----------



## 87dtna

LOL.

Well I've hit 5.65ghz with an I3 540 on my old DICE pot, a very small one, and got a super Pi time of 7.677.  So I'm hoping to get further with the 655k.


----------



## spynoodle

87dtna said:


> LOL.
> 
> Well I've hit 5.65ghz with an I3 540 on my old DICE pot, a very small one, and got a super Pi time of 7.677.  So I'm hoping to get further with the 655k.


I see you're up to 4.6GHz already. :good: Guessing it's without the DICE pot. Good luck!


----------



## 87dtna

spynoodle said:


> I see you're up to 4.6GHz already. :good: Guessing it's without the DICE pot. Good luck!



Yeah, this 655k hits 5ghz on good air cooling, just haven't had time to put it to the cold yet.


----------



## spynoodle

87dtna said:


> Yeah, this 655k hits 5ghz on good air cooling, just haven't had time to put it to the cold yet.


Very nice..... can't wait to see what it gets!


----------



## bomberboysk

Come on guys, lets see some more submissions!


----------



## linkin

I'd post mine but my old CPU has a better score


----------



## Rocko




----------



## Jet

man. so close. I'm hovering right at 9.079...just dropped from 4 cores down to 1 with a 26x multi. Want to get it under 9...

edit: I'm gonna pass that one on. Bleh! I got a screen catpture for 4th, but it crashed. I gotta try again with one memory stick, one graphics card, and no sound card...maybe it'll give me that last little bit of stability. I don't like running 1.5V through an i7, but anything less and it crashes at 4.6Ghz.


----------



## 87dtna

Rocko- Nice voltage at 3.6ghz!

Jet- It's a 45nm chip, 1.5 on air is fine especially with only 1 core going.  As long as temps are in check, the voltage doesn't matter too much.  Now if you had a 32nm chip, I'd say 1.45 max on air.  I've taken my I7's to 1.55v on air with no harm.


----------



## jasonn20

I am running 5 cores .... not sure if this is within the rules....  


[URL=http://img222.imageshack.us/i/superpiq.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 87dtna

You can run 1 core if you want.  And actually I would suggest going down to 2 cores, to help to keep the temps down.  Lower temps=higher overclock achieved on the same voltage.


----------



## jasonn20

87dtna said:


> You can run 1 core if you want.  And actually I would suggest going down to 2 cores, to help to keep the temps down.  Lower temps=higher overclock achieved on the same voltage.



Not sure why but a dual core at higher clocks does score better than this.... 

edit**
Here is 4 cores....

[URL=http://img403.imageshack.us/i/superpi43quad.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 87dtna

Take it down to 2 cores, I think you might be able to get a higher multiplier then too.....maybe.


----------



## Aastii

jasonn20 said:


> Not sure why but a dual core at higher clocks does score better than this....



SuperPi isn't multithreaded, so it only utilises 1 thread. You will get better scores with higher clocks and better architecture than you will with extra cores


----------



## 87dtna

Oh, I was wondering why he said that LOL.  I didn't realize that he didn't know this was a single threaded bench.


----------



## jasonn20

I errored .. what I meant to say is a dual core at higher clocks does NOT score higher than with more cores.... some how they help....


----------



## 87dtna

No, more cores do not help.  You are probably comparing CPU's of different architecture.  You can't compare core 2 duo to the I3/I5/I7, the core 2 duo will be slower clock for clock.


----------



## fastdude

Aastii said:


> SuperPi isn't multithreaded, so it only utilises 1 thread. You will get better scores with higher clocks and better architecture than you will with extra cores



Enter G6950.


----------



## 87dtna

Dude just get the I3, higher multiplier and you can turn HT off to get even higher clocks.  You won't regret it.


----------



## fastdude

87dtna said:


> Dude just get the I3, higher multiplier and you can turn HT off to get even higher clocks.  You won't regret it.



Kay.


----------



## Aastii

jasonn20 said:


> I errored .. what I meant to say is a dual core at higher clocks does NOT score higher than with more cores.... some how they help....



only thing I could possibly think is that the processing of background tasks was shared more over the other cores, or that you changed memory speeds to a lower frequency on the dual core run. What you are saying is the complete opposite of what everyone else who runs the benchmark sees, and completely against how the program was written


----------



## jasonn20

Aastii said:


> only thing I could possibly think is that the processing of background tasks was shared more over the other cores, or that you changed memory speeds to a lower frequency on the dual core run. What you are saying is the complete opposite of what everyone else who runs the benchmark sees, and completely against how the program was written



Even on a single threaded application the load is spread across the cores so this might be why it helps... 

for example an AMD quad will run 25% cpu usage on this single threaded application but will run the load on more than 1 core...


----------



## 87dtna

25% spread over 4 cores or 100% on one core makes zero difference for this bench.  Most of the fastest Super Pi scores are on 1 core (the rest being deactivated to achieve the highest overclock possible).


----------



## Aastii

jasonn20 said:


> Even on a single threaded application the load is spread across the cores so this might be why it helps...
> 
> for example an AMD quad will run 25% cpu usage on this single threaded application but will run the load on more than 1 core...



That would be slower if anything, because the processes to split the calculations between the different threads, then to put them back together, and perform the necessary checks to ensure that they are in the right order would, for each clock cycle, add on a fraction of a second, which would add up for the end result.

As 87dtna says, you will see better results from higher clocks than from more cores


----------



## linkin

With SuperPi anyway. Now for multithreaded benchmarks it's a different story.


----------



## 87dtna

New bench, I take 2nd place from myself...lol


----------



## 87dtna

Whoops forgot to put it on the spreadsheet haha.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rankings updated


----------



## Aastii

I might try to beat my slowest score by trying out my sister's laptop's Sempron, see if it won't go sub 2 mins


----------



## fastdude

Aastii said:


> I might try to beat my slowest score by trying out my sister's laptop's Sempron, see if it won't go sub 2 mins



Bet you I can out-slow you with my ultra-speedy netbook


----------



## Aastii

fastdude said:


> Bet you I can out-slow you with my ultra-speedy netbook



Bet when I get my replacement motherboard, I can underclock my 720BE to around 100MHz and outslow you


----------



## fastdude

Aastii said:


> Bet when I get my replacement motherboard, I can underclock my 720BE to around 100MHz and outslow you



Could you bear the slowness of booting?

Pity the BIOS on this thing is completely locked.


----------



## paulcheung

Aastii said:


> Bet when I get my replacement motherboard, I can underclock my 720BE to around 100MHz and outslow you



You can't outslow me, I have one Pentium 75mhz with 32mb ram 1.2 gb ide hard drive that I got over 15 year old still runing windows 98SE.
Best wishes


----------



## Fatback

paulcheung said:


> You can't outslow me, I have one Pentium 75mhz with 32mb ram 1.2 gb ide hard drive that I got over 15 year old still runing windows 98SE.
> Best wishes



I got a Pentium 50mhz, 16mb ram, and 560mb IDE HDD running windows 95. Takes about 10mins for it to boot


----------



## Rocko

> Rocko- Nice voltage at 3.6ghz!



Thanks!


----------



## paulcheung

Fatback said:


> I got a Pentium 50mhz, 16mb ram, and 560mb IDE HDD running windows 95. Takes about 10mins for it to boot



You have too many startup programs, my bootup time is about 2 minutes. actually I still have one of those packabell 8088 computer under my 21 inches crt monitor with 2 512kb 5 inches floppy drive and a 32md card hard drive. I wonder if it still work. cheers


----------



## Fatback

paulcheung said:


> You have too many startup programs, my bootup time is about 2 minutes. actually I still have one of those packabell 8088 computer under my 21 inches crt monitor with 2 512kb 5 inches floppy drive and a 32md card hard drive. I wonder if it still work. cheers



I wouldn't know, I've only turned it on twice. Somebody gave it to me 3 weeks ago. I have no use for it, probably will just give it away to somebody, or trash it.


----------



## Aastii

fastdude said:


> Could you bear the slowness of booting?
> 
> Pity the BIOS on this thing is completely locked.



I think so for a single run 



paulcheung said:


> You can't outslow me, I have one Pentium 75mhz with 32mb ram 1.2 gb ide hard drive that I got over 15 year old still runing windows 98SE.
> Best wishes



I think I could. First thing in the morning, clock it at 100MHz, get Prime 95 up and running, set super pi going, before I go to bed, see if it has finished and post my score


----------



## 87dtna

Picked up a 1090t recently, hooray for suicide voltage haha


----------



## Rocko

87dtna said:


> Picked up a 1090t recently, hooray for suicide voltage haha



haha wooooow.


----------



## fastdude

Rocko said:


> haha wooooow.



Yeah, woah.

1.776!? How you cooling that thing?
Also, CPU-Z says 1095T?


----------



## 87dtna

About -35c, but core temps reaching about +9c

Yeah don't know why it says 1095t, but looks at the specification line....1090t.  There's no such thing as a 1095t anyway.  I have the retail box and book, it's a 1090t.


----------



## fastdude

87dtna said:


> About -35c, but core temps reaching about +9c
> 
> Yeah don't know why it says 1095t, but looks at the specification line....1090t.  There's no such thing as a 1095t anyway.  I have the retail box and book, it's a 1090t.



Yeah, ok

The benching station must be pretty awesome


----------



## 87dtna

yup!


----------



## fastdude

87dtna said:


> yup!



That's real nice 

Just don't let anyone touch it!
Guess it's somewhat easier than having to take everything out of a case if you're switching components all the time.


----------



## 87dtna

Much more than somewhat easier, takes about 1/4 the time.  I can swap in an entirely different board/cpu/cooler and have it running in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Aastii

2 cores less, but only .12V more...

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1083912_rbuass_cpu_z_phenom_ii_x4_975_be_7134.3_mhz

Read the article on Hexus today at college, my jaw dropped. I then read about IBM and their nanophotonics, and my jaw literally slammed into the floor at the thought of an exoFLOP, sort of made such overclocks seem pointless seeing as how we have that sort of technology just around the corner (relatively) 

It is sort of made even more useless by the fact that the record of fastest AMD chip was broken again 2 days later (yesterday)

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1084958_namegt_cpu_z_phenom_ii_x4_955_be_7153.9_mhz


----------



## 87dtna

A 975 is a C3 deneb quad, not comparable to a thuban at all.  And that was obviously LN2, which is more like -180c.  Makes quite a huge difference.  Even if I got the DICE pot out I could have gotten over 5ghz I'm sure on the same volts with -75c.

Why don't you check HWbot for 1090t's, nothing is over 6ghz unless it's on LN2.

Thats like comparing I7 clocks to I3's.  I3's clock WAY higher than I7's.

EDIT- This is the highest clocked 1090t on DICE on the bot-

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1076766_slappa_cpu_z_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_5579_mhz


And one other thing, I was not just going for a CPUz validation, I was running SPI.  I was able to get 4.96ghz to boot on the same voltage but not SPI stable.


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> A 975 is a C3 deneb quad, not comparable to a thuban at all.  And that was obviously LN2, which is more like -180c.  Makes quite a huge difference.  Even if I got the DICE pot out I could have gotten over 5ghz I'm sure on the same volts with -75c.
> 
> Why don't you check HWbot for 1090t's, nothing is over 6ghz unless it's on LN2.
> 
> Thats like comparing I7 clocks to I3's.  I3's clock WAY higher than I7's.
> 
> EDIT- This is the highest clocked 1090t on DICE on the bot-
> 
> http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1076766_slappa_cpu_z_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_5579_mhz
> 
> 
> And one other thing, I was not just going for a CPUz validation, I was running SPI.  I was able to get 4.96ghz to boot on the same voltage but not SPI stable.



I wasn't trying to put you down mate or say, was posting it up there as a feat as it was related, it is pretty damn impressive after all (in a slightly nerdy way ), even if it is under nitrogen, as is your OC on phase


----------



## Drenlin

I believe this makes me the fastest Athlon now:







Just a bit more and I'll break into the top 25. I didn't disable any cores this time, so I'm sure I can do it. Look out, newgunner!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1514382


----------



## check_up

How about a ranking for laptops


----------



## 87dtna

I don't believe he was putting laptops in any different category.


Got my 920 to 4.89ghz, but the board would not go above 233 base clock.


----------



## 87dtna

Another submission....could not break 9 seconds on air for the life of me....and the board had a base clock wall and I couldn't get past 220 even on cold....grrrr


----------



## 87dtna

Say hello to my new friend, sandy bridge


----------



## Jet

looks like I'll be in 5th place once my new ram comes in tomorrow--my fastest ever run in the ~8.8 second range was with my old, faulty ram that died on me. I'm officially done with OCZ Gold ram. Had it for my build in 2009, had it in my current build, but switched to some G.Skill DDR3 1600 CAS 7 1.5V stuff that was on sale.


----------



## Shane

Could have kept on going really easily but i see no point..3.8Ghz plenty for me 






@87dtna,Very nice!


----------



## 87dtna

If you turn off HT it will keep your temps down and you'll be able to OC further on the same voltage.

Thanks, sandy bridge is amazing that was on air cooling too.  Turns out SB doesn't do any better on subzero cooling anyway.  Chilled water cooling is what it scales the best with.


----------



## Shane

87dtna said:


> If you turn off HT it will keep your temps down and you'll be able to OC further on the same voltage.



Yeah well i was trying diffrent frequences and comparing temps with HT on & HT off and to be honest the temps were not all that much more with HT on...maybe 5-6c more on load.

Might just do what you said though,Turn HT off and go for 4Ghz...there was hardly any diffrence with HT on with Super Pi and i doubt very much HT will be of any help in gaming etc.




87dtna said:


> Thanks, sandy bridge is amazing that was on air cooling too.  Turns out SB doesn't do any better on subzero cooling anyway.  Chilled water cooling is what it scales the best with.



I wonder how they overclock so well,I know they are 32nm and all but its just amazing how far people have been getting them up to.

If only id have waited that little bit longer,I would probably have a Sandy bridge setup...but im very happy with my Lynnfield.


----------



## Jet

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah well i was trying diffrent frequences and comparing temps with HT on & HT off and to be honest the temps were not all that much more with HT on...maybe 5-6c more on load.
> 
> Might just do what you said though,Turn HT off and go for 4Ghz...there was hardly any diffrence with HT on with Super Pi and i doubt very much HT will be of any help in gaming etc.



Getting to 4.0Ghz is generally fairly simple with i7s--with you, it's basically as easy as bumping up to a 19X multi (or going to a 191x21), and increasing the Vcore some. It looks like you have a pretty good i7 860 there--my last one took 1.375V to do 4.0Ghz.


----------



## 87dtna

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah well i was trying diffrent frequences and comparing temps with HT on & HT off and to be honest the temps were not all that much more with HT on...maybe 5-6c more on load.
> 
> Might just do what you said though,Turn HT off and go for 4Ghz...there was hardly any diffrence with HT on with Super Pi and i doubt very much HT will be of any help in gaming etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how they overclock so well,I know they are 32nm and all but its just amazing how far people have been getting them up to.
> 
> If only id have waited that little bit longer,I would probably have a Sandy bridge setup...but im very happy with my Lynnfield.



Well only 5-6c can make a difference, plus you can overclock further on a given voltage.  
For superPi you should easily be able to get to ~4.4ghz with the chip you got there with a half decent cooler no HT.  I'm guessing 4.4 no HT would take around 1.45 Vcore and 1.35 VTT to accomplish, both voltages are plenty safe especially since you are only putting the CPU to 25% usage so temps won't be bad at all.

Nope HT doesn't help in games at all, thats why I just got the 2500k.

It's just the new architecture, it's not all about 32nm although that helps tremendously.  My temps even at 5.2ghz topped out at 70c for that SPI run.

Lynnfield is perfectly capable, and still plenty stronger than AMD setups.  I'm actually downgrading back to my I5 750 with a miniITX build, I just wanted to try sandy bridge out and sell it before prices fell.


----------



## an0nym0us

Intel Core i7 2600K
Gigabyte P67A-UD5
Crucial C300 128gb RealSSD
2x2gb Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600mhz
Gigabyte Radeon HD5850 OC
Seasonic M12 700W PSU
Lian Li PC-65B
Coolermaster Hyper 212+


----------



## 87dtna

Cool.  Whats the actual load voltage?

LOL nice goal chart, but it's only 4.988ghz


----------



## an0nym0us

87dtna said:


> Cool.  Whats the actual load voltage?
> 
> LOL nice goal chart, but it's only 4.988ghz



it's set to 100x50 in the BIOS, yeilding 5ghz, i think the bclk gets set in the tenths which is why it yields a strange number like that. I'm gunning for the top spot... let's do this.


----------



## Shane

Looks like you have some competition 87dtna 

@ an0nym0us,Very nice rig!

@Bomber....ranking needs updating!


----------



## 87dtna

an0nym0us said:


> it's set to 100x50 in the BIOS, yeilding 5ghz, i think the bclk gets set in the tenths which is why it yields a strange number like that. I'm gunning for the top spot... let's do this.



I know just screwing with you.

You didn't answer my question though....whats the load voltage?


----------



## an0nym0us

87dtna said:


> I know just screwing with you.
> 
> You didn't answer my question though....whats the load voltage?



in bios it's set at 1.45V, i don't meter my boards, i just run them on bios vCore


----------



## Jet

Finally got around to uploading this. 

EDIT: Replaced. Here's my best so far:


----------



## an0nym0us

Jet said:


> Finally got around to uploading this.
> 
> EDIT: Replaced. Here's my best so far:



impressive clock, what cooling are you using?


----------



## 87dtna

It's in his sig, H50.

Just for SPI that OC/voltage is fine,  but for like Wprime the temps would be through the roof.  I'm sure it idled at ~50-55c at that OC and even the 25% load of SPI took it into the 70's if not 80's.

But yes, imressive OC to be able to hit 225 base clock without subzero.


----------



## memory

Here is mine:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Just added my time for my Phenom II.


----------



## Buzz1927

I've got 7.48 so far, still tweaking so will post my final score soon


----------



## 87dtna

Buzz1927 said:


> I've got 7.48 so far, still tweaking so will post my final score soon



With what CPU?  Must be sandy bridge.


----------



## Jet

87dtna said:


> with what cpu?  Must be sandy bridge.



2600k :d


----------



## Buzz1927

WardSmall said:


> Just for SPI that OC/voltage is fine, but for like Wprime the temps would be through the roof. I'm sure it idled at ~50-55c at that OC and even the 25% load of SPI took it into the 70's if not 80's.


Who are you talking to? These runs aren't 24/7 stable clocks, just a bit of fun seeing what you can get


----------



## Buzz1927

7.239, getting close


----------



## 87dtna

Wardsmall is a spammer, I said that exact same thing to someone else earlier in this thread.

Nice, too close for my comfort   I don't have Sandy Bridge anymore to compete with


----------



## Buzz1927

7.036, pretty sure I can get sub-7 seconds


----------



## linkin

Buzz1927 said:


> 7.036, pretty sure I can get sub-7 seconds



Nice. Start windows in diagnostic mode and try again


----------



## Buzz1927

linkin said:


> Nice. Start windows in diagnostic mode and try again


I'd rather keep it in normal mode for now. Gonna submit this score for the time being, might not be able to play around for a bit, need to get some folding points


----------



## 87dtna

New chip, still on air might update when I get it cold-


----------



## spynoodle

87dtna said:


> New chip, still on air might update when I get it cold-


Sweet, is someone into Xeons nowadays?  That's a nice clocker you got there.


----------



## 87dtna

Here we go


----------



## zer0_c00l

Just a fast overclock with my new 965...more to come x20 mullti. no volts


----------



## zer0_c00l

4.2 no voltage just multi oc. .


----------



## Kornowski

How's this?


----------



## 87dtna

Not bad, but not great 

You should be able to atleast get ~4.2-4.4ghz on that 1.20v.


----------



## linkin

Not bad, not bad.

I've seen those 2500K's go up to 5GHz on air with about 1.3v, depending on your cooler, you should try pushing it further!

Oh and do some wPrime


----------



## Kornowski

87dtna said:


> Not bad, but not great
> 
> You should be able to atleast get ~4.2-4.4ghz on that 1.20v.





linkin said:


> Not bad, not bad.
> 
> I've seen those 2500K's go up to 5GHz on air with about 1.3v, depending on your cooler, you should try pushing it further!
> 
> Oh and do some wPrime



I haven't actually OC'ed it at all. That's all 'Intel's Turbo Boost'


----------



## spynoodle

Just did a little OC on my C2Q.  For my motherboard, the high FSB of the Core 2 Quad forces me to do an "overclock profile" rather than a normal fine-tuned OC, so I could only put it up to 3.3GHz on stock volts due to its linkage with the RAM.


----------



## FATALiiTYz

Oh and accidentally wrote 4203mhz instead of 3204mhz


----------



## 87dtna

Beast 920 chip


----------



## fastdude

Submitted my score finally:




Reckon I can do better.


----------



## 87dtna

No ram speed/timings cpuz tab in your screenshot.

You're QPI link is super low.


----------



## fastdude

87dtna said:


> No ram speed/timings cpuz tab in your screenshot.
> 
> You're QPI link is super low.



Says they're optional on the first page. Yeah I swear its 4800MHz in the BIOS?


----------



## 87dtna

yeah it's 1/2 of what it shows in the bios just like ram etc.  My QPI on my I3 is at 8800 (4400 actual in cpuz)


----------



## fastdude

87dtna said:


> yeah it's 1/2 of what it shows in the bios just like ram etc.  My QPI on my I3 is at 8800 (4400 actual in cpuz)



Oh yeah, DDR and all that. I could easily OC the G6950 higher, I've got it to 4.5 stable, its just then i have to downclock the RAM meh. I'd need a BCLK of 266 to get 1600MHz RAM with 6x SPD


----------



## 87dtna

CPU clockspeed is a MUCH larger factor than ram speeds.

With the 8 ram multi, and 215 base clock x21 for 4.5ghz, your ram won't run 1720 with stock timings?  Thats only a small overclock on the ram, it should be able to do that.  You may need more VTT voltage to get it stable, like 1.25 or 1.30 or something around there.

Even if your ram can't do 1720 then, use the x6 multi for 1290mhz and tighten the ram timings to 8-8-8-20.


----------



## fastdude

87dtna said:


> CPU clockspeed is a MUCH larger factor than ram speeds.
> 
> With the 8 ram multi, and 215 base clock x21 for 4.5ghz, your ram won't run 1720 with stock timings?  Thats only a small overclock on the ram, it should be able to do that.  You may need more VTT voltage to get it stable, like 1.25 or 1.30 or something around there.
> 
> Even if your ram can't do 1720 then, use the x6 multi for 1290mhz and tighten the ram timings to 8-8-8-20.



Now you've said that I may give it a go, I just crap myself every time someone mentions messing with RAM. IDK why lol.


----------



## 87dtna

I predict, with 215x21.....10.157 seconds 

You may break into 9 seconds if you can squeak out 217x21.


----------



## fastdude

87dtna said:


> I predict, with 215x21.....10.157 seconds
> 
> You may break into 9 seconds if you can squeak out 217x21.



We shall see later oh prophet


----------



## FATALiiTYz

My motherboard is an Asus M4A87TD, my RAM is 1333mhz 9-9-9-24, my processor voltage is actually about .03v lower than stated in CPU-Z(according to the BIOS)


----------



## fastdude

FATALiiTYz said:


> My motherboard is an Asus M4A87TD, my RAM is 1333mhz 9-9-9-24, my processor voltage is actually about .03v lower than stated in CPU-Z(according to the BIOS)



Nice. 17 seems a little slow though? Also, I forgot to add that the voltage of 1.312v shown in CPU-Z of my screenshot is 1.3000v in the BIOS, or at least that's what i set it to


EDIT: higher IPC FTW


----------



## jasonn20

figured I would run this...


----------



## spynoodle

jasonn20 said:


> figured I would run this...


Nice time!


----------



## 87dtna

How dare you take my number 5 spot 


I'm gonna be benching a 560BE and a 955 BE on LN2 so I should take the AMD crown as well as I'm looking to pop my 6ghz cherry on one or both of those chips


----------



## jasonn20

87dtna said:


> How dare you take my number 5 spot
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be benching a 560BE and a 955 BE on LN2 so I should take the AMD crown as well as I'm looking to pop my 6ghz cherry on one or both of those chips






sweet...  6ghz should be interesting... :good:


----------



## fastdude

jasonn20 said:


> sweet...  6ghz should be interesting... :good:



not that any AMD chip would ever beat my G6950, even at 6GHz

D:


----------



## 87dtna

I'll be looking to break into the 10's on an AMD, which is a monumental task.

Yes we all know SPI is intel swayed by a huge margin, but Wprime is pretty fair.


----------



## jasonn20

amazing AMD Athlon 1.67ghz   


URL=http://img687.imageshack.us/i/superpiry.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 87dtna

ROFL

Awesome!


----------



## spynoodle

jasonn20 said:


> amazing AMD Athlon 1.67ghz
> 
> 
> URL=http://img687.imageshack.us/i/superpiry.png/]
> 
> [/URL]


I feel for ya. Everyone else is getting friggin 7s, and my Celeron D @ 4.5GHz gets me somewhere in the 30s.


----------



## NVX_185

i5-750 / 3.4GHz / 1.28v

12.295 seconds 







I don't use a Macintosh OS, the Snow Leopard look is just a theme on Win7.


----------



## 87dtna

spynoodle said:


> I feel for ya. Everyone else is getting friggin 7s, and my Celeron D @ 4.5GHz gets me somewhere in the 30s.




Not sure if you noticed this.....He didn't just get 44 seconds, it was 1 minute and 44 seconds!


----------



## jasonn20

Built that machine almost ten years ago and it just will not die.  I need to make a toilet out of it when my new parts arrive.


----------



## spynoodle

87dtna said:


> Not sure if you noticed this.....He didn't just get 44 seconds, it was 1 minute and 44 seconds!


OMG you're right.


----------



## mihir

Just hit 4GHz.
Finally Overclocked my CPU


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hey Bomber, you gonna update the top "*" lists on the first page?


----------



## mihir

Bomber please update the list if you are free.
Thank You.


----------



## ChrisUlrich




----------



## salvage-this




----------



## paulelliott

hi! glad being here guys!


----------



## 87dtna

huh not that it matters since bomber never updates but I just realized I never submitted my best AMD score that I got months ago.

I forgot a timestamp but I don't care, I still know I won


----------



## bomberboysk

Planning on updating the thread sometime in the next few days, along with what will hopefully allow a more elegant method of updating scores.

(The same goes for the 3dmark thread)


----------



## mx344

oh my gosh, I havent done this in ages! Heres my 8750 be, at 2.9ghz, looks like I may need an upgrade in the processor department 



Untitled by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## ScottALot

This is an old score... wish I knew about the 107MHz PCI-E trick


----------



## mx344

^show off


----------



## ScottALot

It could have been better... but it was my first time with dry ice and I didn't know that you had to tweak the PCI-E clock speed to break 4.6GHz (God knows why...).


----------



## mx344

^yeah that is interesting, I havent heard of that 
Very impressive though, I actually didn't even notice the clock speed 
4.6ghz, quite impressive, especially since your inexpeienced with it. 
You should try again later,give us some updates


----------



## ScottALot

mx344 said:


> ^yeah that is interesting, I havent heard of that
> Very impressive though, I actually didn't even notice the clock speed
> 4.6ghz, quite impressive, especially since your inexpeienced with it.
> You should try again later,give us some updates



Yeah I'll try to get in contact with those guys... I did it with a group in Naperville, IL as I'm terrified to do it by myself. If/When I break that personal record, I'll definitely post to here


----------



## mx344

sounds good :good:
i dont blame you


----------



## 87dtna

You most likely were hitting a base clock wall at the 220 mhz there, thats a pretty common max base clock for the average board.
The increase in PCI express clock does nothing to help super Pi, it allows you to run higher base clock for more overclock.  I've run as much as 114 PCIe clock to get 245 base clock.  Not all boards will clock the PCIe that high though.  And also sometimes it does not help either.

With the I7 930 though, the trick is you want to cut it all the way down to 1 core and run turbo which would have given you a 23 multiplier.


----------



## ScottALot

87dtna said:


> You most likely were hitting a base clock wall at the 220 mhz there, thats a pretty common max base clock for the average board.



It wasn't showing any signs of hesitation before then, so I don't think it was a board wall (MSi Big Bang Xpower). I posted the clock on XS and they immediately recognized the PCI-e trick, rather than consider a board wall.



87dtna said:


> The increase in PCI express clock does nothing to help super Pi, it allows you to run higher base clock for more overclock.  I've run as much as 114 PCIe clock to get 245 base clock.  Not all boards will clock the PCIe that high though.  And also sometimes it does not help either.



Well wouldn't a higher clock help SuperPi? After that session, I experimented with 107MHz, and it was stable.



87dtna said:


> With the I7 930 though, the trick is you want to cut it all the way down to 1 core and run turbo which would have given you a 23 multiplier.



This is for CPU frequency only, right?


----------



## 87dtna

ScottALot said:


> It wasn't showing any signs of hesitation before then



Thats why it's called a wall 



ScottALot said:


> Well wouldn't a higher clock help SuperPi? After that session, I experimented with 107MHz, and it was stable.




Higher pcie clock would not help in any 2d benches whatsoever.



ScottALot said:


> This is for CPU frequency only, right?



What are you talking about??  I said if you cut it down to 1 core you can get a 23 multiplier out of the I7 930.

220x21= 4.6ghz

220x23= 5.06ghz


----------



## Spesh

Looks like 5.2Ghz on a 2600K just takes the biscuit......


----------



## 87dtna

If it ever gets updated (doubt it)


----------



## Darkserge

I am going add 1 bus speed(+10 MHz) at it time.


----------



## jonnyp11

Stock 16k-.203

3.5ghz-.182

Stock 512k-9.344

3.5ghz-9.440???????????????

What is going on

AMD Phenom II X4 960t 3Ghz/3.5Ghz

3.5Ghz w/o temp monitors or anything-9.267


----------



## FuryRosewood

you adding voltage to get to 3.5 ghz? sometimes that adds latency to the signals that are doing said calculations...and in turn you slow down


----------



## jonnyp11

No, but i had to add voltage to get it to 3.7, which is topping at 61C with intelburntest, with ~164 secs on Very High (4gb). Voltage is set in bios @1.24, and will post new times later.


----------



## Darkserge

Here my update of ranking Intel score.

1#*Buzz1927* [32nm Sandy Bridge 2600k 5301MHz 1.55v] [DDR3 Dual Channel Corsair 1600 9-9-9-24] [Gigabyte P67A-UD4]  7.036 -0.000

2#*87dtna* [32nm Sandy Bridge I5 2500k 5209Mhz 1.54v] [DDR3 Dual Channel G.Skill 1600 8-8-8-24] [ASRock P67 Extreme4] 7.213 -0.177

3#*an0nym0us* [32nm Sandy Bridge i7 2600K 4988Mhz 1.45v] [DDR3 Dual Channel Corsair 1600  9-9-9-24] [Gigabyte P67A-UD5] 7.560 -0.524

4#*Gubrother* [32nm Sandy Bridge i7 2600k 4988Mhz 1.46v] [DDR3 Dual Channel Corsair 1600 8-8-8-8-24] [Gigabyte ga-p67a-ud4] 7.566 -0.530

5#*Jasonn20* [32nm Sandybridge Core i7 2600K 4613Mhz 1.272v] [DDR3 Dual Channel G.Skill 2140 9-11-9-27] [Gigabyte P67A-UD4]  8.077 -1.041

6#*Jet* [45nm Bloomfield Core i7 920 4600Mhz 1.464v] [DDR3 Triple Channel OCZ 1310 8-8-8-24] [MSI X58A-GD65] 8.830-1.794

7#*susik89* [45nm Nehalem Core i7 920 4531Mhz 1.36v] [DDR3 Triple Channel OCZ 1294 8-8-8-24] [Asus P6T Deluxe V2]  8.975 -1.939

8#*meticadpa* [45nm Nehalem Core i7 930 4503Mhz 1.458v] [DDR3 Triple Channel Crucial 1718 8-8-8-24-1T] [EVGA X58 SLI LE] 9.078 -2.042

9#*just a noob* [45nm Nehalem Core i7 920 4503Mhz 1.53v] [DDR3 Triple Channel Corsair 1715 11-11-11-28] [Evga Classified e760] 9.094 -2.058

10#*jevery* [45nm Bloomfield i7 950 4200Mhz 1.352v] [DDR3 Triple Channel Corsair 1600 7-7-7-20] [ASUS P6X58D-E] 9.688 -2.652

11#*mihir* [45nm Bloomfield Core i7 920 4000Mhz 1.4v] [DDR3 Triple Channel Corsair 1600 8-8-8-24] [Asus P6T Deluxe] 10.218 -3.182

12#*Remeniz* [45nm Bloomfield Core i7-920 4000Mhz 1.248v] [DDR3 Triple Channel Corsiar 1600 8-8-8-24] [Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5] 10.294 -3.258

13#*Domain_Man* [45nm Yorkfield Core 2 Quad Q9650 4510Mhz 1.54v] [DDR2 Dual Channel OCZ Reapers 2004 5-5-5-18] [Asus P5Q-PRO] 10.451 -3.415

14#*fastdude* [32nm Clarkdale Pentium G6950 4200Mhz 1.3v] [DDR3 Dual Channel Corsair 1600 9-9-9-24] [Gigabyte H55M-UD2H] 11.201 -4.165

15#*springy182* [45nm Yorkfield Core 2 Quad Q9550 4016Mhz 1.3625v] [DDR2 Dual Channel OCZ 1066 5-5-5-15] [EVGA 780i SLI FTW] 11.734 -4.698

16#*Darkserge* [45nm Wolfdale Core 2 Duo E8600 4000Mhz 1.296v] [DDR2 Dual Channel Corsair 1066 5-7-7-24] [Gigabyte EP45-UD3R] 11.790 -4.754

17#*The Chad* [45nm Bloomfield Core i7 920 3398Mhz 1.192v] [DDR3 Triple Channel OCZ 1704 9-9-9-24] [Asus P6T] 11.977-4.941

18#*Linkin* [45nm Wolfdale Pentium Dual Core E6300 4003MHz 1.46v] [DDR2 Dual Channel Corsair 850 5-5-5-18] [Asus P5N-E SLI] 14.310 -7.274

19#N*evakonaza* [65nm Kentsfield Core 2 Quad Q6600 3500Mhz 1.42v] [DDR2 Dual Channel Ocz Vista Gold Series 932 6-6-6-18] [Asus P5Q SE P45] 15.116 -8.080

20#*spynoodle* [45nm Yorkfield Core 2 Quad Q9650 3295MHz 1.3625v] [DDR2 Single Channel Kingston 880 6-7-7-20] [Asus P5N7A-VM] 15.547 -8.511

21#*voyagerfan99* [45nm Penryn Mobile Core 2 Duo P8600 2400Mhz 0.875v] [DDR2 Dual Channel Hijynx 798 6-6-6-18] [Dell 0X564R] 20.515 -13.479


----------



## zer0_c00l

getting there


----------



## Laquer Head

Damn, I can get 2nd place with the IvyBridge @ 7.192s... trying for 1st now!


----------



## zer0_c00l

go for it bro.i got mine to 5,3ghz and boot 5.1ghz but couldnt get it to run [email protected],3


----------



## Laquer Head

Best I can do right now..

[22nm Ivy Bridge I7 3770K 5100.5Mhz 1.49v] [DDR3 Dual Channel G.Skill 1600 9-9-9-24] [Asus P8Z68-V Pro] 7.192

ScreenShot


----------



## Virssagòn

^^ nice cpu, I want that one too


----------



## 87dtna

Laquer Head said:


> Best I can do right now..
> 
> [22nm Ivy Bridge I7 3770K 5100.5Mhz 1.49v] [DDR3 Dual Channel G.Skill 1600 9-9-9-24] [Asus P8Z68-V Pro] 7.192
> 
> ScreenShot



Why no overclock on the base clock??  It really helps


----------



## Virssagòn

^^wow, thats a nice clock...
but also a high voltage .
You need a good cooler, I'm waiting on a new one.
Still got that fuu stock cooler, can't clock mine higher then 4.9...
he goes over 60 if I clock him 5ghz, is that too hot?

(tip: try to get your bus speed to 108.0 mhz, couldn't reach 110mhz... it helps!)


----------



## 87dtna

Well this Z77 board is crap for base clock overclock, or it could be the chip.  My old Z68 board could do 108 base clock.


----------



## Virssagòn

yeah, you need to up your voltage somebit, because I had much blue screens ...
Now I got 7.290s with only 4.9ghz, bus speed helps to overclock your ram speed too..


----------



## 87dtna

Well if I had more gusto to do it, I used to be on the benching team at OCF (well I still am but inactive), I would have installed XP to run the test because that takes 2 tenths of your time alone.  XP is usually 3 tenths faster than win 7, except I've found that running diagnostic mode in win7 cuts a tenth off.


----------



## Laquer Head

OC'ed the Ram a bit, upped base clock, and got 5.262GHz on the 3770K

..And no, I didn't use the crappy Asus software..

[22nm Ivy Bridge 3770k 5262MHz 1.544v] [DDR3 Dual Channel G-Skill 1600 9-9-9-24] [Asus P8Z68-V Pro] 7.005s

Screen Shot 5.2GHZ


----------



## Virssagòn

Laquer Head said:


> ..And no, I didn't use the crappy Asus software..



haha xD, never do that! I tried it too :S...
it overclocked first to 4.9ghz, that worked.. But then it went farder to 5.6 ghz at a voltage of 1.6!!!
It made my system unstable, resetted it after some crashes...


----------



## Virssagòn




----------



## Jamebonds1

SmileMan said:


>



Not bad, I'm going trying it on my computer


----------



## Jamebonds1

Here it is.


----------



## 87dtna

I guess the 5.01ghz in your sig isn't accurate if 4.8 takes 1.58v.....


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> I guess the 5.01ghz in your sig isn't accurate if 4.8 takes 1.58v.....



I'm not joke.  I was overclocked to 5.01 GHz but it is too unstable to using snipping tool.  So i put my top speedclock record in my sig.  I increased BCLK to 218 MHz, the unstable for benchmark and snipping tool.


----------



## spirit

An i3 @ 4.8 and 1.5V is still crazy in my opinion. How hot does it run do you know?


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> An i3 @ 4.8 and 1.5V is still crazy in my opinion. How hot does it run do you know?



Yeah.  it is near 85 C on 4.8 GHz.  Old i3 using higher volt than Sandy Bridge i3.  if it is highest temp, it will shut down to prevent from blow up CPU.  Like a temp cap.


----------



## spirit

85C's probably too hot I'd say. Is that at full load or idle? Still, not as bad as my friend's E5400 which idles at around 90-95C and goes over 100C at full load.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> 85C's probably too hot I'd say. Is that at full load or idle? Still, not as bad as my friend's E5400 which idles at around 90-95C and goes over 100C at full load.



at full load.  I put my best thermal paste on CPU and heatsink which is might why it is good cooling CPU.  40 to 45 C at idle while i overclocked to 4.8 GHz.


----------



## spirit

Idle temps are fine, it's just the full load temps are very high. I usually say anything over 75C at full load is probably too hot. No doubt the temperature probelsma re caused by your voltage, being 1.5v; I guess if you lower the voltage though then your system would become unstable and you'd have to lower the overclock.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Idle temps are fine, it's just the full load temps are very high. I usually say anything over 75C at full load is probably too hot. No doubt the temperature probelsma re caused by your voltage, being 1.5v; I guess if you lower the voltage though then your system would become unstable and you'd have to lower the overclock.



That's true.  Some old CPU need 1.7 volt.  The oldest CPU need use 5 volt.  Like my Intel P4 need 1.5 volt for laptop.


----------



## 87dtna

1.58 should not be run daily at all, it will seriously degrade a 32nm chip quite quickly.  Lowering to 4.6 would likely not even be a noticeable speed difference and would probably only need 1.45v or so (unless you've already degraded the chip).  Even 1.45 is high, but that would take 2-3 years to degrade which is well beyond it's service life expected.


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> 1.58 should not be run daily at all, it will seriously degrade a 32nm chip quite quickly.  Lowering to 4.6 would likely not even be a noticeable speed difference and would probably only need 1.45v or so (unless you've already degraded the chip).  Even 1.45 is high, but that would take 2-3 years to degrade which is well beyond it's service life expected.



1.58 volt isn't in danger mark (the red font) but it is in warning mark (the pink font)  My i3 is old generation and your i5 is new generation, so your CPU use low voltage than my i3 at stockclock.


----------



## 87dtna

Yellow is the warning font, which is probably in the 1.3625-1.45v range.  Pink is danger, and red means not recommended at all.

Old generation or new generation means nothing, it's 32nm fabrication which means 1.58v on air WILL degrade that chip rather quickly.  My I5 is 22nm, which means yes it's even more sensitive to high voltage than yours.


----------



## spynoodle

Yeah, those voltages and temps are not safe. I degraded my Celeron D 356 ES running it at 80C 1.6v for a few minutes at a time, and that was a 65nm chip.


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Ramodkk

I don't think this thread is active anymore is it?


----------



## Jamebonds1

ramodkk said:


> I don't think this thread is active anymore is it?



You're probably right.  I did add my picture about a week ago.


----------



## Virssagòn

this bench don`t give multicores more advantage then quad 
I`ll change that


----------



## Jamebonds1

SmileMan said:


> this bench don`t give multicores more advantage then quad
> I`ll change that



Head up, it seem that your sticky thread have caught up this thread


----------



## fastdude

Darkserge said:


> Here my update of ranking Intel score.
> 
> 1#*Buzz1927* [32nm Sandy Bridge 2600k 5301MHz 1.55v] [DDR3 Dual Channel Corsair 1600 9-9-9-24] [Gigabyte P67A-UD4]  7.036 -0.000
> 
> 2#*87dtna* [32nm Sandy Bridge I5 2500k 5209Mhz 1.54v] [DDR3 Dual Channel G.Skill 1600 8-8-8-24] [ASRock P67 Extreme4] 7.213 -0.177
> 
> 3#*an0nym0us* [32nm Sandy Bridge i7 2600K 4988Mhz 1.45v] [DDR3 Dual Channel Corsair 1600  9-9-9-24] [Gigabyte P67A-UD5] 7.560 -0.524
> 
> 4#*Gubrother* [32nm Sandy Bridge i7 2600k 4988Mhz 1.46v] [DDR3 Dual Channel Corsair 1600 8-8-8-8-24] [Gigabyte ga-p67a-ud4] 7.566 -0.530
> 
> 5#*Jasonn20* [32nm Sandybridge Core i7 2600K 4613Mhz 1.272v] [DDR3 Dual Channel G.Skill 2140 9-11-9-27] [Gigabyte P67A-UD4]  8.077 -1.041
> 
> 6#*Jet* [45nm Bloomfield Core i7 920 4600Mhz 1.464v] [DDR3 Triple Channel OCZ 1310 8-8-8-24] [MSI X58A-GD65] 8.830-1.794
> 
> 7#*susik89* [45nm Nehalem Core i7 920 4531Mhz 1.36v] [DDR3 Triple Channel OCZ 1294 8-8-8-24] [Asus P6T Deluxe V2]  8.975 -1.939
> 
> 8#*meticadpa* [45nm Nehalem Core i7 930 4503Mhz 1.458v] [DDR3 Triple Channel Crucial 1718 8-8-8-24-1T] [EVGA X58 SLI LE] 9.078 -2.042
> 
> 9#*just a noob* [45nm Nehalem Core i7 920 4503Mhz 1.53v] [DDR3 Triple Channel Corsair 1715 11-11-11-28] [Evga Classified e760] 9.094 -2.058
> 
> 10#*jevery* [45nm Bloomfield i7 950 4200Mhz 1.352v] [DDR3 Triple Channel Corsair 1600 7-7-7-20] [ASUS P6X58D-E] 9.688 -2.652
> 
> 11#*mihir* [45nm Bloomfield Core i7 920 4000Mhz 1.4v] [DDR3 Triple Channel Corsair 1600 8-8-8-24] [Asus P6T Deluxe] 10.218 -3.182
> 
> 12#*Remeniz* [45nm Bloomfield Core i7-920 4000Mhz 1.248v] [DDR3 Triple Channel Corsiar 1600 8-8-8-24] [Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5] 10.294 -3.258
> 
> 13#*Domain_Man* [45nm Yorkfield Core 2 Quad Q9650 4510Mhz 1.54v] [DDR2 Dual Channel OCZ Reapers 2004 5-5-5-18] [Asus P5Q-PRO] 10.451 -3.415
> 
> 14#*fastdude* [32nm Clarkdale Pentium G6950 4200Mhz 1.3v] [DDR3 Dual Channel Corsair 1600 9-9-9-24] [Gigabyte H55M-UD2H] 11.201 -4.165
> 
> 15#*springy182* [45nm Yorkfield Core 2 Quad Q9550 4016Mhz 1.3625v] [DDR2 Dual Channel OCZ 1066 5-5-5-15] [EVGA 780i SLI FTW] 11.734 -4.698
> 
> 16#*Darkserge* [45nm Wolfdale Core 2 Duo E8600 4000Mhz 1.296v] [DDR2 Dual Channel Corsair 1066 5-7-7-24] [Gigabyte EP45-UD3R] 11.790 -4.754
> 
> 17#*The Chad* [45nm Bloomfield Core i7 920 3398Mhz 1.192v] [DDR3 Triple Channel OCZ 1704 9-9-9-24] [Asus P6T] 11.977-4.941
> 
> 18#*Linkin* [45nm Wolfdale Pentium Dual Core E6300 4003MHz 1.46v] [DDR2 Dual Channel Corsair 850 5-5-5-18] [Asus P5N-E SLI] 14.310 -7.274
> 
> 19#N*evakonaza* [65nm Kentsfield Core 2 Quad Q6600 3500Mhz 1.42v] [DDR2 Dual Channel Ocz Vista Gold Series 932 6-6-6-18] [Asus P5Q SE P45] 15.116 -8.080
> 
> 20#*spynoodle* [45nm Yorkfield Core 2 Quad Q9650 3295MHz 1.3625v] [DDR2 Single Channel Kingston 880 6-7-7-20] [Asus P5N7A-VM] 15.547 -8.511
> 
> 21#*voyagerfan99* [45nm Penryn Mobile Core 2 Duo P8600 2400Mhz 0.875v] [DDR2 Dual Channel Hijynx 798 6-6-6-18] [Dell 0X564R] 20.515 -13.479



Yay someone went and did some threadkeeping  I'm 14th! May want to give it another go now I have an i3-540 @ 4GHz... But wouldn't that have a similar IPC to G6950?

EDIT: Woah, sorry to bump this didn't realize the last post was over a month ago


----------



## 87dtna

Hmm maybe you guys should check out post #379 on page 38 if you want to see who's really in first place


----------



## linkin




----------



## Virssagòn

*Here is the boss! *

K gonna go for first now with my dads old pc! 
Now I only need a superoverclock lol...

SmileMan [65nm Brisbane Athlon 64 X2 5000+ 2604MHz 1.34v] [DDR2 Dual Channel Apacer Technology 667 5-5-5-15] [MSI MS-7327] 35.443


----------



## voyagerfan99

Someone should make a new thread that will update the standings, since Gary isn't hardly active anymore.


----------



## Virssagòn

voyagerfan99 said:


> Someone should make a new thread that will update the standings, since Gary isn't hardly active anymore.



Hmm, I could do that in the weekends. But I need my thread back active too...
I'll make one, just same as this one, but updated.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Plus, I don't think he will be here to post score anymore.


----------



## Virssagòn

Jamebonds1 said:


> Plus, I don't think he will be here to post score anymore.



what you mean lol? We were saying to make a new thread to update the scores with the ones that are posted...


----------



## Virssagòn

My scores, sorry not had the time to start a new one from this... Maybe when I got hollidays.


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## mr.doom

Here is my result. I love my PC


----------



## Jiniix




----------



## tech savvy

bomberboysk said:


> *Top 25*
> (INTEL+AMD)
> 
> *Click here to submit scores for AMD processors.*
> 
> 
> *Click Here to submit scores for Intel processors.
> *
> 
> *Formatted as follows: NAME (CPU/Clockspeed/Voltage/) [Time]
> *
> 
> *1. 87dtna (Core i5 2500K/5209Mhz/1.54) [7.213]
> 2. 87dtna (Core i3 530/5214Mhz/1.5875) [8.32]
> 3. 87dtna (Core i7 920/4893Mhz/1.52) [8.33]
> 4. 87dtna (Core i7 950/4756Mhz/1.5125) [8.58]
> 5. 87dtna (Core i3 550/4928Mhz/1.55) [8.690]*
> 6. susik89 (Core i7 920/4531Mhz/1.36) [8.975]
> *7. 87dtna (Core i7 920/4620Mhz/1.55) [9.047]*
> 8. meticadpa (Core i7 930/4503Mhz/1.458) [9.078]
> 9. Just a Noob (Core i7 920/4503Mhz/1.53) [9.094]
> 10. Jevery (Core i7 950/4200Mhz/1.352) [9.688]
> 11. Buzz1927 (Core i5 750/4337Mhz/1.5) [9.703]
> 12. Intel_Man (Core i7 920/4089Mhz/1.39) [9.969]
> 13. Remeniz (Core i7 920/4000Mhz/1.248) [10.294]
> 14. Domain_Man (Core 2 Quad Q9650/4500Mhz/1.54) [10.451]
> 15. Jevery (Core 2 Quad Q9650/4275Mhz/1.39) [10.983]
> 16. The Chad (i7 920/3398Mhz/1.192) [11.977]
> 17. El Gappo (Phenom II X6 1055T/5252Mhz/1.606) [13.197]
> 18. *87dtna (Phenom II X2 555/5033Mhz/1.725) [13.978]*
> 19. Linkin (Pentium Dual Core E6300/4003Mhz/1.46) [14.31]
> 20.* 87dtna (Phenom II X6 1090T/4830Mhz/1.8) [14.383]*
> 21. Mihir (i7 920/2810.2/1.088) [14.407]
> 22. Nevakonaza (Core 2 Quad Q6600/3500Mhz/1.192) [15.116]
> 23. *87dtna (Phenom II X6 1055T/4508Mhz/1.625) [15.34]*
> 24. Spynoodle (Core 2 Quad Q9650/3000Mhz/1.3625) [16.468]
> 25. FuryRosewood (Phenom II X4 955/3800Mhz/1.42) [18.532]
> ​



Really? There should be one submit per CPU (and I say per person). I mean, why post so many times? You used your 920 2 times, just at different clocks.Same with the 1090t 2x times at different clocks. But I can't talk to much, because the thread starter is allowing it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Gary hasn't updated this thread in at least two years, and I don't see him doing it anytime in the future. I personally think we should just start a new thread for SuperPi Mod.


----------



## tech savvy

voyagerfan99 said:


> Gary hasn't updated this thread in at least two years, and I don't see him doing it anytime in the future.* I personally think we should just start a new thread for SuperPi Mod.*



I agree. I would then post my bench.


----------



## Jet




----------



## turbobooster

Jet said:


>



nice but what is youre memory speed


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Jamebonds1

WeatherMan said:


>



You should have see my overclocked i3-540 with high BLCK


----------



## 87dtna

I don't think it beat my I3 540 at 5.6ghz with 245 base clock.

Besides that, it's socket 1156 and completely different.

And posting any results in this thread is pointless, bomber stopped updating it like a year ago.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I think we should make an updated version of this thread since Gary doesn't maintain it anymore.


----------



## Ramodkk

voyagerfan99 said:


> *Someone should make a new thread* that will update the standings, since Gary isn't hardly active anymore.





voyagerfan99 said:


> Gary hasn't updated this thread in at least two years, and I don't see him doing it anytime in the future. I personally think *we should just start a new thread* for SuperPi Mod.





voyagerfan99 said:


> I think *we should make an updated version of this thread* since Gary doesn't maintain it anymore.








http://www.computerforum.com/221605-superpi-mod-rank-thread.html#post1865162


----------



## voyagerfan99

lol thanks Omar


----------

